# Trump: "Highest Stock Market In History, By Far!"



## Bruce Daniels

Surprisingly enough, that was actually TRUE when Trump tweeted it on February 19 of this year. The actual record high of 29,551.42 for the Dow Jones Industrial Average was set on February 12, 2020. But what a difference a month makes! Today, March 18, the Dow Jones Average closed at 19,898.92, down almost 10,000 points! When Trump was inaugurated, on January 19, 2017, the Dow closed at 19,804.72. All the gains made under the Trump administration have been essentially wiped out. Now, I know that Trumpers will complain that it's not fair to blame Trump because the coronavirus is wreaking havoc on the economy. To some extent, that's true. But if Trump doesn't deserve blame for the stock market decline, why did he deserve credit for its rise?

Four Charts Comparing Trump’s Vs. Obama’s Stock Market Returns
The Dow has officially erased all gains minted during the Trump presidency | Markets Insider


----------



## Jackson

Oh, someone should have caught  you up with the news.  We are in a pandemic...emergency directives every day.  It's called Coronivirus,  It happening all over the world.  Stock markets are suffering big time.


Thank God our market was up 10,000 points before this hit.


----------



## White 6

Bruce Daniels said:


> Surprisingly enough, that was actually TRUE when Trump tweeted it on February 19 of this year. The actual record high of 29,551.42 for the Dow Jones Industrial Average was set on February 12, 2020. But what a difference a month makes! Today, March 18, the Dow Jones Average closed at 19,898.92, down almost 10,000 points! When Trump was inaugurated, on January 19, 2017, the Dow closed at 19,804.72. All the gains made under the Trump administration have been essentially wiped out. Now, I know that Trumpers will complain that it's not fair to blame Trump because the coronavirus is wreaking havoc on the economy. To some extent, that's true. But if Trump doesn't deserve blame for the stock market decline, why did he deserve credit for its rise?
> 
> Four Charts Comparing Trump’s Vs. Obama’s Stock Market Returns
> The Dow has officially erased all gains minted during the Trump presidency | Markets Insider


If this had happen a year and a half ago, the confidence in him, held by the 35% would have evaporated by now.  He is lucky impeachment came before the pandemic.  I think the only thing that could save him now would be a stock market miracle, but I suspect we are in for a rough few months in the markets, not to mention the sickness, loss of life and the effects on the pandemic on the lifestyles of the American public.  As a country, we will get through this, but he's toast.


----------



## deannalw

We'll be burnt toast if that zombie brained Biden gets in there.


----------



## White 6

deannalw said:


> We'll be burnt toast if that zombie brained Biden gets in there.


I'm planning to vote for him if he doesn't succumb to Covid-19 before then.  I have had trump fatigue since he was 9 months into office.


----------



## Muhammed

Bruce Daniels said:


> Surprisingly enough, that was actually TRUE when Trump tweeted it


If you bitch about truth in all caps, you might be a TDS afflicted moron.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

The economy gonna take a hit trump got nothing to do with it ....infections and boomer death gotta peak first .......then we'll see how it goes


Lol I was at the bar and some lazy hillbilly was bitching trump cut his disability by 400..

His back ....wah.
as he was throwing fuckin horseshoes and and bending up and down to pick em up no problem 


I dont take finacial advice nor do I give it ......but merry Christmas peasants .....to the working stiffs

Keep yer eyes on Ford

Ford is always a 10 to 12 dollar stock in good times

I've been watching it ...in 2007 ford went BELOW a buck fifty by the same time the following year it was back up to 10 +...fuckin easy killin

Closed at 4.50 tonight ...call your own bottoms

Just sayin


----------



## EvilCat Breath

More and more people are waking up to this being democrat induced hysteria.


----------



## White 6

Deplorable Yankee said:


> The economy gonna take a hit trump got nothing to do with it ....infections and boomer death gotta peak first .......then we'll see how it goes
> 
> 
> Lol I was at the bar and some lazy hillbilly was bitching trump cut his disability by 400..
> 
> His back ....wah.
> as he was throwing fuckin horseshoes and and bending up and down to pick em up no problem
> 
> 
> I dont take finacial advice nor do I give it ......but merry Christmas peasants .....to the working stiffs
> 
> Keep yer eyes on Ford
> 
> Ford is always a 10 to 12 dollar stock in good times
> 
> I've been watching it ...in 2007 ford went BELOW a buck fifty by the same time the following year it was back up to 10 +...fuckin easy killin
> 
> Closed at 4.50 tonight ...call your own bottoms
> 
> Just sayin


Good to note, but the experts don't see the bottom yet.  I'll wait.  There will be time to ride the wave near the bottom.  I don't care if I miss the absolute bottom.   
Funny about horseshoe guy.  I've seen a guy on permanent disability help me dig post holes, but could not work a sit down job.  Have no doubt, there is a lot of that out there.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Bruce Daniels said:


> Surprisingly enough, that was actually TRUE when Trump tweeted it on February 19 of this year. The actual record high of 29,551.42 for the Dow Jones Industrial Average was set on February 12, 2020. But what a difference a month makes! Today, March 18, the Dow Jones Average closed at 19,898.92, down almost 10,000 points! When Trump was inaugurated, on January 19, 2017, the Dow closed at 19,804.72. All the gains made under the Trump administration have been essentially wiped out. Now, I know that Trumpers will complain that it's not fair to blame Trump because the coronavirus is wreaking havoc on the economy. To some extent, that's true. But if Trump doesn't deserve blame for the stock market decline, why did he deserve credit for its rise?
> 
> Four Charts Comparing Trump’s Vs. Obama’s Stock Market Returns
> The Dow has officially erased all gains minted during the Trump presidency | Markets Insider


/———/ “*But if Trump doesn't deserve blame for the stock market decline, why did he deserve credit for its rise?”*
You build a nice house and you get credit. An arsonist burns it down. Is that your fault ?


----------



## keepitreal

White 6 said:


> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surprisingly enough, that was actually TRUE when Trump tweeted it on February 19 of this year. The actual record high of 29,551.42 for the Dow Jones Industrial Average was set on February 12, 2020. But what a difference a month makes! Today, March 18, the Dow Jones Average closed at 19,898.92, down almost 10,000 points! When Trump was inaugurated, on January 19, 2017, the Dow closed at 19,804.72. All the gains made under the Trump administration have been essentially wiped out. Now, I know that Trumpers will complain that it's not fair to blame Trump because the coronavirus is wreaking havoc on the economy. To some extent, that's true. But if Trump doesn't deserve blame for the stock market decline, why did he deserve credit for its rise?
> 
> Four Charts Comparing Trump’s Vs. Obama’s Stock Market Returns
> The Dow has officially erased all gains minted during the Trump presidency | Markets Insider
> 
> 
> 
> If this had happen a year and a half ago, the confidence in him, held by the 35% would have evaporated by now.  He is lucky impeachment came before the pandemic.  I think the only thing that could save him now would be a stock market miracle, but I suspect we are in for a rough few months in the markets, not to mention the sickness, loss of life and the effects on the pandemic on the lifestyles of the American public.  As a country, we will get through this, but he's toast.
Click to expand...

ROFLMFAO 

Wow, what are the odds of a pandemic in the making
during the very time of the sham impeachment


----------



## Hugo Furst

White 6 said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be burnt toast if that zombie brained Biden gets in there.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning to vote for him if he doesn't succumb to Covid-19 before then.  I have had trump fatigue since he was 9 months into office.
Click to expand...




White 6 said:


> I have had trump fatigue since he was 9 months into office.



I had Trump fatigue before he got the nomination.

But, replace him with Biden?


----------



## mudwhistle

Bruce Daniels said:


> Surprisingly enough, that was actually TRUE when Trump tweeted it on February 19 of this year. The actual record high of 29,551.42 for the Dow Jones Industrial Average was set on February 12, 2020. But what a difference a month makes! Today, March 18, the Dow Jones Average closed at 19,898.92, down almost 10,000 points! When Trump was inaugurated, on January 19, 2017, the Dow closed at 19,804.72. All the gains made under the Trump administration have been essentially wiped out. Now, I know that Trumpers will complain that it's not fair to blame Trump because the coronavirus is wreaking havoc on the economy. To some extent, that's true. But if Trump doesn't deserve blame for the stock market decline, why did he deserve credit for its rise?
> 
> Four Charts Comparing Trump’s Vs. Obama’s Stock Market Returns
> The Dow has officially erased all gains minted during the Trump presidency | Markets Insider


I know this has been said before.....but this is really the dumbest thread on USMB so far. 

The only way your OP would be rational is if Trump was the cause of the virus.

And that's why China is trying to get Democrats in the media to blame him. 
Talking about Russian influence.....this is Chinese influence in our elections.


----------



## JLW

White 6 said:


> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surprisingly enough, that was actually TRUE when Trump tweeted it on February 19 of this year. The actual record high of 29,551.42 for the Dow Jones Industrial Average was set on February 12, 2020. But what a difference a month makes! Today, March 18, the Dow Jones Average closed at 19,898.92, down almost 10,000 points! When Trump was inaugurated, on January 19, 2017, the Dow closed at 19,804.72. All the gains made under the Trump administration have been essentially wiped out. Now, I know that Trumpers will complain that it's not fair to blame Trump because the coronavirus is wreaking havoc on the economy. To some extent, that's true. But if Trump doesn't deserve blame for the stock market decline, why did he deserve credit for its rise?
> 
> Four Charts Comparing Trump’s Vs. Obama’s Stock Market Returns
> The Dow has officially erased all gains minted during the Trump presidency | Markets Insider
> 
> 
> 
> If this had happen a year and a half ago, the confidence in him, held by the 35% would have evaporated by now.  He is lucky impeachment came before the pandemic.  I think the only thing that could save him now would be a stock market miracle, but I suspect we are in for a rough few months in the markets, not to mention the sickness, loss of life and the effects on the pandemic on the lifestyles of the American public.  As a country, we will get through this, but he's toast.
Click to expand...

Trump’s unsuitability for the job of the presidency has never been clearer. It will be like a Mike Tyson punch in the face come November. There has never been a greater need for a change in the presidency than now.


----------



## TNHarley

White 6 said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be burnt toast if that zombie brained Biden gets in there.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning to vote for him if he doesn't succumb to Covid-19 before then.  I have had trump fatigue since he was 9 months into office.
Click to expand...

You are voting for alzheimers?


----------



## JLW

TNHarley said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be burnt toast if that zombie brained Biden gets in there.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning to vote for him if he doesn't succumb to Covid-19 before then.  I have had trump fatigue since he was 9 months into office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are voting for alzheimers?
Click to expand...

Voters voted for Alzheimers in 2016. They will vote for normalcy in 2020.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Johnlaw said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be burnt toast if that zombie brained Biden gets in there.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning to vote for him if he doesn't succumb to Covid-19 before then.  I have had trump fatigue since he was 9 months into office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are voting for alzheimers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Voters voted for Alzheimers in 2016. They will vote for normalcy in 2020.
Click to expand...




Johnlaw said:


> Voters voted for Alzheimers in 2016.



Granted, Hillary did win the popular vote, but Trump won the presidency.


----------



## TNHarley

Johnlaw said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be burnt toast if that zombie brained Biden gets in there.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning to vote for him if he doesn't succumb to Covid-19 before then.  I have had trump fatigue since he was 9 months into office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are voting for alzheimers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Voters voted for Alzheimers in 2016. They will vote for normalcy in 2020.
Click to expand...

I voted for a Democrat in 2016 so you are probably correct.
Moron


----------



## JLW

WillHaftawaite said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be burnt toast if that zombie brained Biden gets in there.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning to vote for him if he doesn't succumb to Covid-19 before then.  I have had trump fatigue since he was 9 months into office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are voting for alzheimers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Voters voted for Alzheimers in 2016. They will vote for normalcy in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Voters voted for Alzheimers in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Granted, Hillary did win the popular vote, but Trump won the presidency.
Click to expand...

Alzheimers won in  2016. That will be corrected this November,


----------



## JLW

TNHarley said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be burnt toast if that zombie brained Biden gets in there.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning to vote for him if he doesn't succumb to Covid-19 before then.  I have had trump fatigue since he was 9 months into office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are voting for alzheimers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Voters voted for Alzheimers in 2016. They will vote for normalcy in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I voted for a Democrat in 2016 so you are probably correct.
> Moron
Click to expand...

You voted correctly in 2016. Somehow your brain now thinks Trumpian dementia is normal. Maybe it’s your diet.


----------



## TNHarley

Johnlaw said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be burnt toast if that zombie brained Biden gets in there.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning to vote for him if he doesn't succumb to Covid-19 before then.  I have had trump fatigue since he was 9 months into office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are voting for alzheimers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Voters voted for Alzheimers in 2016. They will vote for normalcy in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I voted for a Democrat in 2016 so you are probably correct.
> Moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You voted correctly in 2016. Somehow your brain now thinks Trumpian dementia is normal. Maybe it’s your diet.
Click to expand...

Its amazing how you know what I think, considering you have the self awareness of a dead fly.
Amazing how the human mind works, ey?


----------



## Hugo Furst

Johnlaw said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be burnt toast if that zombie brained Biden gets in there.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning to vote for him if he doesn't succumb to Covid-19 before then.  I have had trump fatigue since he was 9 months into office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are voting for alzheimers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Voters voted for Alzheimers in 2016. They will vote for normalcy in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Voters voted for Alzheimers in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Granted, Hillary did win the popular vote, but Trump won the presidency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alzheimers won in  2016. That will be corrected this November,
Click to expand...




Johnlaw said:


> That will be corrected this November,


If you're voting for Biden, you're voting for Alzheimers


----------



## JLW

WillHaftawaite said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning to vote for him if he doesn't succumb to Covid-19 before then.  I have had trump fatigue since he was 9 months into office.
> 
> 
> 
> You are voting for alzheimers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Voters voted for Alzheimers in 2016. They will vote for normalcy in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Voters voted for Alzheimers in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Granted, Hillary did win the popular vote, but Trump won the presidency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alzheimers won in  2016. That will be corrected this November,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> That will be corrected this November,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're voting for Biden, you're voting for Alzheimers
Click to expand...

Until Biden boasts about his dick size on national TV like Trump or says George Washington invaded airports during the revolutionary war  you will a hard argument concerning Biden’s fitness for office. Trump either has all the signs of dementia or an extremely low IQ. Pick one.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Johnlaw said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are voting for alzheimers?
> 
> 
> 
> Voters voted for Alzheimers in 2016. They will vote for normalcy in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Voters voted for Alzheimers in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Granted, Hillary did win the popular vote, but Trump won the presidency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alzheimers won in  2016. That will be corrected this November,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> That will be corrected this November,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're voting for Biden, you're voting for Alzheimers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Until Biden boasts about his dick size on national TV like Trump or says George Washington invaded airports during the revolutionary war  you will a hard argument concerning Biden’s fitness for office. Trump has all the signs of dementia or an extremely low IQ. Pick one.
Click to expand...


Or stated he watched television in 1929?
Biden, FDR and the Invention of Television

and that was 12 years ago.


----------



## JLW

WillHaftawaite said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Voters voted for Alzheimers in 2016. They will vote for normalcy in 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Voters voted for Alzheimers in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Granted, Hillary did win the popular vote, but Trump won the presidency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alzheimers won in  2016. That will be corrected this November,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> That will be corrected this November,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're voting for Biden, you're voting for Alzheimers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Until Biden boasts about his dick size on national TV like Trump or says George Washington invaded airports during the revolutionary war  you will a hard argument concerning Biden’s fitness for office. Trump has all the signs of dementia or an extremely low IQ. Pick one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or stated he watched television in 1929?
> Biden, FDR and the Invention of Television
> 
> and that was 12 years ago.
Click to expand...

So...he made a mistake as to a year...that is a far cry from Trump comments airports in the revolutionary war, his big brain, Puerto Rico surrounded by water, big beautiful fingers, Andrew Jackson being angry about the civil war, etc,


----------



## Hugo Furst

Johnlaw said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Granted, Hillary did win the popular vote, but Trump won the presidency.
> 
> 
> 
> Alzheimers won in  2016. That will be corrected this November,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> That will be corrected this November,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're voting for Biden, you're voting for Alzheimers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Until Biden boasts about his dick size on national TV like Trump or says George Washington invaded airports during the revolutionary war  you will a hard argument concerning Biden’s fitness for office. Trump has all the signs of dementia or an extremely low IQ. Pick one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or stated he watched television in 1929?
> Biden, FDR and the Invention of Television
> 
> and that was 12 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...he made a mistake as to a year...that is a far cry from Trump comments airports in the revolutionary war, his big brain, Puerto Rico surrounded by water, big beautiful fingers, Andrew Jackson being angry about the civil war, etc,
Click to expand...


If that were the only mistake he made, you'd have a point.

It wasn't.

you don't.

(are you getting dizzy from all your spin yet?)


----------



## Faun

Tipsycatlover said:


> More and more people are waking up to this being democrat induced hysteria.


So that's why Impeached Trump declared it a national emergency  -- to placate Democrats.


----------



## JLW

WillHaftawaite said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alzheimers won in  2016. That will be corrected this November,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> That will be corrected this November,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're voting for Biden, you're voting for Alzheimers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Until Biden boasts about his dick size on national TV like Trump or says George Washington invaded airports during the revolutionary war  you will a hard argument concerning Biden’s fitness for office. Trump has all the signs of dementia or an extremely low IQ. Pick one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or stated he watched television in 1929?
> Biden, FDR and the Invention of Television
> 
> and that was 12 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...he made a mistake as to a year...that is a far cry from Trump comments airports in the revolutionary war, his big brain, Puerto Rico surrounded by water, big beautiful fingers, Andrew Jackson being angry about the civil war, etc,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that were the only mistake he made, you'd have a point.
> 
> It wasn't.
> 
> you don't.
> 
> (are you getting dizzy from all your spin yet?)
Click to expand...


Why are my posts spin and yours are not?

So what if Biden made a mistake as to when FDR spoke.

I will make a bet with you?

I bet more people know that there were no airports in the Revolutionary War than know that FDR did not speak on television in 1929?

To insinuate that Biden has Alzheimer's due to a few mistakes of history while Trump, whose comments in IMHO were far more egregious, does not have Alzheimer's is just engaging in partisan polemics.

But we are in politics forum so that is to be expected. You speak in public day after day and you will make remarks that are wrong and silly. It applies to both Trump and Biden or any politician for that matter

Trump just seems to make them on a frequency that is mind shattering.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Johnlaw said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're voting for Biden, you're voting for Alzheimers
> 
> 
> 
> Until Biden boasts about his dick size on national TV like Trump or says George Washington invaded airports during the revolutionary war  you will a hard argument concerning Biden’s fitness for office. Trump has all the signs of dementia or an extremely low IQ. Pick one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or stated he watched television in 1929?
> Biden, FDR and the Invention of Television
> 
> and that was 12 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...he made a mistake as to a year...that is a far cry from Trump comments airports in the revolutionary war, his big brain, Puerto Rico surrounded by water, big beautiful fingers, Andrew Jackson being angry about the civil war, etc,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that were the only mistake he made, you'd have a point.
> 
> It wasn't.
> 
> you don't.
> 
> (are you getting dizzy from all your spin yet?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are my posts spin and yours are not?
> 
> So what if Biden made a mistake as to when FDR spoke.
> 
> I will make a bet with you?
> 
> I bet more people know that there were no airports in the Revolutionary War than know that FDR did not speak on television in 1929?
> 
> To insinuate that Biden has Alzheimer's due to a few mistakes of history while Trump, whose comments in IMHO were far more egregious, does not have Alzheimer's is just engaging in partisan polemics.
> 
> But we are in politics forum so that is to be expected. You speak in public day after day and you will make remarks that are wrong and silly. It applies to both Trump and Biden or any politician for that matter
> 
> Trump just seems to make them on a frequency that is mind shattering.
Click to expand...




Johnlaw said:


> To insinuate that Biden has Alzheimer's due to a few mistakes of history while Trump, whose comments in IMHO were far more egregious, does not have Alzheimer's is just engaging in partisan polemics.




"To insinuate that Biden has Alzheimer's due to a few mistakes of history "

that seems to be a symptom of AD.

"Trump, whose comments in IMHO were far more egregious, "

Which of Trumps comments are a sign of AD?


20 Alzheimer's Symptoms Throughout All Its Stages


----------



## Faun

WillHaftawaite said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until Biden boasts about his dick size on national TV like Trump or says George Washington invaded airports during the revolutionary war  you will a hard argument concerning Biden’s fitness for office. Trump has all the signs of dementia or an extremely low IQ. Pick one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or stated he watched television in 1929?
> Biden, FDR and the Invention of Television
> 
> and that was 12 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...he made a mistake as to a year...that is a far cry from Trump comments airports in the revolutionary war, his big brain, Puerto Rico surrounded by water, big beautiful fingers, Andrew Jackson being angry about the civil war, etc,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that were the only mistake he made, you'd have a point.
> 
> It wasn't.
> 
> you don't.
> 
> (are you getting dizzy from all your spin yet?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are my posts spin and yours are not?
> 
> So what if Biden made a mistake as to when FDR spoke.
> 
> I will make a bet with you?
> 
> I bet more people know that there were no airports in the Revolutionary War than know that FDR did not speak on television in 1929?
> 
> To insinuate that Biden has Alzheimer's due to a few mistakes of history while Trump, whose comments in IMHO were far more egregious, does not have Alzheimer's is just engaging in partisan polemics.
> 
> But we are in politics forum so that is to be expected. You speak in public day after day and you will make remarks that are wrong and silly. It applies to both Trump and Biden or any politician for that matter
> 
> Trump just seems to make them on a frequency that is mind shattering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> To insinuate that Biden has Alzheimer's due to a few mistakes of history while Trump, whose comments in IMHO were far more egregious, does not have Alzheimer's is just engaging in partisan polemics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "To insinuate that Biden has Alzheimer's due to a few mistakes of history "
> 
> that seems to be a symptom of AD.
> 
> "Trump, whose comments in IMHO were far more egregious, "
> 
> Which of Trumps comments are a sign of AD?
> 
> 
> 20 Alzheimer's Symptoms Throughout All Its Stages
Click to expand...

*"Which of Trumps comments are a sign of AD?"*

This is certainly a reflection of some kind of illness...


----------



## Hugo Furst

Faun said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or stated he watched television in 1929?
> Biden, FDR and the Invention of Television
> 
> and that was 12 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> So...he made a mistake as to a year...that is a far cry from Trump comments airports in the revolutionary war, his big brain, Puerto Rico surrounded by water, big beautiful fingers, Andrew Jackson being angry about the civil war, etc,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that were the only mistake he made, you'd have a point.
> 
> It wasn't.
> 
> you don't.
> 
> (are you getting dizzy from all your spin yet?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are my posts spin and yours are not?
> 
> So what if Biden made a mistake as to when FDR spoke.
> 
> I will make a bet with you?
> 
> I bet more people know that there were no airports in the Revolutionary War than know that FDR did not speak on television in 1929?
> 
> To insinuate that Biden has Alzheimer's due to a few mistakes of history while Trump, whose comments in IMHO were far more egregious, does not have Alzheimer's is just engaging in partisan polemics.
> 
> But we are in politics forum so that is to be expected. You speak in public day after day and you will make remarks that are wrong and silly. It applies to both Trump and Biden or any politician for that matter
> 
> Trump just seems to make them on a frequency that is mind shattering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> To insinuate that Biden has Alzheimer's due to a few mistakes of history while Trump, whose comments in IMHO were far more egregious, does not have Alzheimer's is just engaging in partisan polemics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "To insinuate that Biden has Alzheimer's due to a few mistakes of history "
> 
> that seems to be a symptom of AD.
> 
> "Trump, whose comments in IMHO were far more egregious, "
> 
> Which of Trumps comments are a sign of AD?
> 
> 
> 20 Alzheimer's Symptoms Throughout All Its Stages
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Which of Trumps comments are a sign of AD?"*
> 
> This is certainly a reflection of some kind of illness...
Click to expand...



I could probably find a similar video of Bidens 'misspeaks', and the Left would still claim it isn't Alzheimers.

I posted this link earlier: 20 Alzheimer's Symptoms Throughout All Its Stages

Which of those symptoms is Trump showing?


----------



## Faun

WillHaftawaite said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...he made a mistake as to a year...that is a far cry from Trump comments airports in the revolutionary war, his big brain, Puerto Rico surrounded by water, big beautiful fingers, Andrew Jackson being angry about the civil war, etc,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that were the only mistake he made, you'd have a point.
> 
> It wasn't.
> 
> you don't.
> 
> (are you getting dizzy from all your spin yet?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are my posts spin and yours are not?
> 
> So what if Biden made a mistake as to when FDR spoke.
> 
> I will make a bet with you?
> 
> I bet more people know that there were no airports in the Revolutionary War than know that FDR did not speak on television in 1929?
> 
> To insinuate that Biden has Alzheimer's due to a few mistakes of history while Trump, whose comments in IMHO were far more egregious, does not have Alzheimer's is just engaging in partisan polemics.
> 
> But we are in politics forum so that is to be expected. You speak in public day after day and you will make remarks that are wrong and silly. It applies to both Trump and Biden or any politician for that matter
> 
> Trump just seems to make them on a frequency that is mind shattering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> To insinuate that Biden has Alzheimer's due to a few mistakes of history while Trump, whose comments in IMHO were far more egregious, does not have Alzheimer's is just engaging in partisan polemics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "To insinuate that Biden has Alzheimer's due to a few mistakes of history "
> 
> that seems to be a symptom of AD.
> 
> "Trump, whose comments in IMHO were far more egregious, "
> 
> Which of Trumps comments are a sign of AD?
> 
> 
> 20 Alzheimer's Symptoms Throughout All Its Stages
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Which of Trumps comments are a sign of AD?"*
> 
> This is certainly a reflection of some kind of illness...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I could probably find a similar video of Bidens 'misspeaks', and the Left would still claim it isn't Alzheimers.
> 
> I posted this link earlier: 20 Alzheimer's Symptoms Throughout All Its Stages
> 
> Which of those symptoms is Trump showing?
Click to expand...

So one has Alzheimers but the other one doesn't?


----------



## Hugo Furst

Faun said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that were the only mistake he made, you'd have a point.
> 
> It wasn't.
> 
> you don't.
> 
> (are you getting dizzy from all your spin yet?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are my posts spin and yours are not?
> 
> So what if Biden made a mistake as to when FDR spoke.
> 
> I will make a bet with you?
> 
> I bet more people know that there were no airports in the Revolutionary War than know that FDR did not speak on television in 1929?
> 
> To insinuate that Biden has Alzheimer's due to a few mistakes of history while Trump, whose comments in IMHO were far more egregious, does not have Alzheimer's is just engaging in partisan polemics.
> 
> But we are in politics forum so that is to be expected. You speak in public day after day and you will make remarks that are wrong and silly. It applies to both Trump and Biden or any politician for that matter
> 
> Trump just seems to make them on a frequency that is mind shattering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> To insinuate that Biden has Alzheimer's due to a few mistakes of history while Trump, whose comments in IMHO were far more egregious, does not have Alzheimer's is just engaging in partisan polemics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "To insinuate that Biden has Alzheimer's due to a few mistakes of history "
> 
> that seems to be a symptom of AD.
> 
> "Trump, whose comments in IMHO were far more egregious, "
> 
> Which of Trumps comments are a sign of AD?
> 
> 
> 20 Alzheimer's Symptoms Throughout All Its Stages
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Which of Trumps comments are a sign of AD?"*
> 
> This is certainly a reflection of some kind of illness...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I could probably find a similar video of Bidens 'misspeaks', and the Left would still claim it isn't Alzheimers.
> 
> I posted this link earlier: 20 Alzheimer's Symptoms Throughout All Its Stages
> 
> Which of those symptoms is Trump showing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So one has Alzheimers but the other one doesn't?
Click to expand...



That seems to be the Lefts claim.

Still waiting to see which of the symptoms Trump has, per the link I posted.


----------



## Faun

WillHaftawaite said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are my posts spin and yours are not?
> 
> So what if Biden made a mistake as to when FDR spoke.
> 
> I will make a bet with you?
> 
> I bet more people know that there were no airports in the Revolutionary War than know that FDR did not speak on television in 1929?
> 
> To insinuate that Biden has Alzheimer's due to a few mistakes of history while Trump, whose comments in IMHO were far more egregious, does not have Alzheimer's is just engaging in partisan polemics.
> 
> But we are in politics forum so that is to be expected. You speak in public day after day and you will make remarks that are wrong and silly. It applies to both Trump and Biden or any politician for that matter
> 
> Trump just seems to make them on a frequency that is mind shattering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> To insinuate that Biden has Alzheimer's due to a few mistakes of history while Trump, whose comments in IMHO were far more egregious, does not have Alzheimer's is just engaging in partisan polemics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "To insinuate that Biden has Alzheimer's due to a few mistakes of history "
> 
> that seems to be a symptom of AD.
> 
> "Trump, whose comments in IMHO were far more egregious, "
> 
> Which of Trumps comments are a sign of AD?
> 
> 
> 20 Alzheimer's Symptoms Throughout All Its Stages
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Which of Trumps comments are a sign of AD?"*
> 
> This is certainly a reflection of some kind of illness...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I could probably find a similar video of Bidens 'misspeaks', and the Left would still claim it isn't Alzheimers.
> 
> I posted this link earlier: 20 Alzheimer's Symptoms Throughout All Its Stages
> 
> Which of those symptoms is Trump showing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So one has Alzheimers but the other one doesn't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That seems to be the Lefts claim.
> 
> Still waiting to see which of the symptoms Trump has, per the link I posted.
Click to expand...

I only saw one symptom listed in your link. I also recall the right claiming Hillary was having seizures after she turned her head in an exaggerated motion. Seems to me the right is going back to that well.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Faun said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> "To insinuate that Biden has Alzheimer's due to a few mistakes of history "
> 
> that seems to be a symptom of AD.
> 
> "Trump, whose comments in IMHO were far more egregious, "
> 
> Which of Trumps comments are a sign of AD?
> 
> 
> 20 Alzheimer's Symptoms Throughout All Its Stages
> 
> 
> 
> *"Which of Trumps comments are a sign of AD?"*
> 
> This is certainly a reflection of some kind of illness...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I could probably find a similar video of Bidens 'misspeaks', and the Left would still claim it isn't Alzheimers.
> 
> I posted this link earlier: 20 Alzheimer's Symptoms Throughout All Its Stages
> 
> Which of those symptoms is Trump showing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So one has Alzheimers but the other one doesn't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That seems to be the Lefts claim.
> 
> Still waiting to see which of the symptoms Trump has, per the link I posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only saw one symptom listed in your link. I also recall the right claiming Hillary was having seizures after she turned her head in an exaggerated motion. Seems to me the right is going back to that well.
Click to expand...



you only saw one?

They listed 20.

one per page.


----------



## Faun

WillHaftawaite said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Which of Trumps comments are a sign of AD?"*
> 
> This is certainly a reflection of some kind of illness...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could probably find a similar video of Bidens 'misspeaks', and the Left would still claim it isn't Alzheimers.
> 
> I posted this link earlier: 20 Alzheimer's Symptoms Throughout All Its Stages
> 
> Which of those symptoms is Trump showing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So one has Alzheimers but the other one doesn't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That seems to be the Lefts claim.
> 
> Still waiting to see which of the symptoms Trump has, per the link I posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only saw one symptom listed in your link. I also recall the right claiming Hillary was having seizures after she turned her head in an exaggerated motion. Seems to me the right is going back to that well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you only saw one?
> 
> They listed 20.
> 
> one per page.
Click to expand...

I saw no link to any other pages on the subject.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Faun said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could probably find a similar video of Bidens 'misspeaks', and the Left would still claim it isn't Alzheimers.
> 
> I posted this link earlier: 20 Alzheimer's Symptoms Throughout All Its Stages
> 
> Which of those symptoms is Trump showing?
> 
> 
> 
> So one has Alzheimers but the other one doesn't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That seems to be the Lefts claim.
> 
> Still waiting to see which of the symptoms Trump has, per the link I posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only saw one symptom listed in your link. I also recall the right claiming Hillary was having seizures after she turned her head in an exaggerated motion. Seems to me the right is going back to that well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you only saw one?
> 
> They listed 20.
> 
> one per page.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw no link to any other pages on the subject.
Click to expand...


scroll down, and you will see a BIG blue box, with the word 'NEXT' in it.

(Seriously don't believe I had to actually post this)


----------



## Faun

WillHaftawaite said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> So one has Alzheimers but the other one doesn't?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That seems to be the Lefts claim.
> 
> Still waiting to see which of the symptoms Trump has, per the link I posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only saw one symptom listed in your link. I also recall the right claiming Hillary was having seizures after she turned her head in an exaggerated motion. Seems to me the right is going back to that well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you only saw one?
> 
> They listed 20.
> 
> one per page.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw no link to any other pages on the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> scroll down, and you will see a BIG blue box, with the word 'NEXT' in it.
> 
> (Seriously don't believe I had to actually post this)
Click to expand...

That doesn't appear on my phone. Perhaps you can screen shot what it appears below and I can do the same to show it's not on my phone...


----------



## Hugo Furst

Faun said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> That seems to be the Lefts claim.
> 
> Still waiting to see which of the symptoms Trump has, per the link I posted.
> 
> 
> 
> I only saw one symptom listed in your link. I also recall the right claiming Hillary was having seizures after she turned her head in an exaggerated motion. Seems to me the right is going back to that well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you only saw one?
> 
> They listed 20.
> 
> one per page.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw no link to any other pages on the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> scroll down, and you will see a BIG blue box, with the word 'NEXT' in it.
> 
> (Seriously don't believe I had to actually post this)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That doesn't appear on my phone. Perhaps you can screen shot what it appears below and I can do the same to show it's not on my phone...
Click to expand...


That may be the problem.

I'm not on a phone


----------



## White 6

TNHarley said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be burnt toast if that zombie brained Biden gets in there.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning to vote for him if he doesn't succumb to Covid-19 before then.  I have had trump fatigue since he was 9 months into office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are voting for alzheimers?
Click to expand...

Sure. Voted for reagan twice and didn't regret it.


----------



## White 6

WillHaftawaite said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning to vote for him if he doesn't succumb to Covid-19 before then.  I have had trump fatigue since he was 9 months into office.
> 
> 
> 
> You are voting for alzheimers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Voters voted for Alzheimers in 2016. They will vote for normalcy in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Voters voted for Alzheimers in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Granted, Hillary did win the popular vote, but Trump won the presidency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alzheimers won in  2016. That will be corrected this November,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> That will be corrected this November,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're voting for Biden, you're voting for Alzheimers
Click to expand...

Hope he picks a good VP then.  He is far better than what we have.  Trump has to go.


----------



## Hugo Furst

White 6 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are voting for alzheimers?
> 
> 
> 
> Voters voted for Alzheimers in 2016. They will vote for normalcy in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Voters voted for Alzheimers in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Granted, Hillary did win the popular vote, but Trump won the presidency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alzheimers won in  2016. That will be corrected this November,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> That will be corrected this November,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're voting for Biden, you're voting for Alzheimers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope he picks a good VP then.  He is far better than what we have.  Trump has to go.
Click to expand...


----------



## TNHarley

White 6 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be burnt toast if that zombie brained Biden gets in there.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning to vote for him if he doesn't succumb to Covid-19 before then.  I have had trump fatigue since he was 9 months into office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are voting for alzheimers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure. Voted for reagan twice and didn't regret it.
Click to expand...

Ugh i would have lol


----------



## Bruce Daniels

Jackson said:


> Oh, someone should have caught  you up with the news.  We are in a pandemic...emergency directives every day.  It's called Coronivirus,  It happening all over the world.  Stock markets are suffering big time.
> 
> 
> Thank God our market was up 10,000 points before this hit.


If you actually READ my post, you'll see that I wrote "the coronavirus is wreaking havoc on the economy." So you're not telling me anything I don't already know.


----------



## Bruce Daniels

Muhammed said:


> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surprisingly enough, that was actually TRUE when Trump tweeted it
> 
> 
> 
> If you bitch about truth in all caps, you might be a TDS afflicted moron.
Click to expand...

I put one word in all caps to emphasize it. You're ridiculous.


----------



## Bruce Daniels

Tipsycatlover said:


> More and more people are waking up to this being democrat induced hysteria.


And yet, you never seem to have any evidence for your claims...


----------



## Bruce Daniels

Cellblock2429 said:


> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surprisingly enough, that was actually TRUE when Trump tweeted it on February 19 of this year. The actual record high of 29,551.42 for the Dow Jones Industrial Average was set on February 12, 2020. But what a difference a month makes! Today, March 18, the Dow Jones Average closed at 19,898.92, down almost 10,000 points! When Trump was inaugurated, on January 19, 2017, the Dow closed at 19,804.72. All the gains made under the Trump administration have been essentially wiped out. Now, I know that Trumpers will complain that it's not fair to blame Trump because the coronavirus is wreaking havoc on the economy. To some extent, that's true. But if Trump doesn't deserve blame for the stock market decline, why did he deserve credit for its rise?
> 
> Four Charts Comparing Trump’s Vs. Obama’s Stock Market Returns
> The Dow has officially erased all gains minted during the Trump presidency | Markets Insider
> 
> 
> 
> /———/ “*But if Trump doesn't deserve blame for the stock market decline, why did he deserve credit for its rise?”*
> You build a nice house and you get credit. An arsonist burns it down. Is that your fault ?
Click to expand...

You get credit for building a nice house if YOU built it. If you paid people to build it for you, you don't. You get credit for having money. But no, if an arsonist burns it down, it's not your fault. And if you read my original post, I wrote that to some extent, it's not fair to blame Trump for the stock market crash. But I did also ask why he should get credit for the stock market's rise. So far, I haven't seen an answer to that question.


----------



## Bruce Daniels

mudwhistle said:


> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surprisingly enough, that was actually TRUE when Trump tweeted it on February 19 of this year. The actual record high of 29,551.42 for the Dow Jones Industrial Average was set on February 12, 2020. But what a difference a month makes! Today, March 18, the Dow Jones Average closed at 19,898.92, down almost 10,000 points! When Trump was inaugurated, on January 19, 2017, the Dow closed at 19,804.72. All the gains made under the Trump administration have been essentially wiped out. Now, I know that Trumpers will complain that it's not fair to blame Trump because the coronavirus is wreaking havoc on the economy. To some extent, that's true. But if Trump doesn't deserve blame for the stock market decline, why did he deserve credit for its rise?
> 
> Four Charts Comparing Trump’s Vs. Obama’s Stock Market Returns
> The Dow has officially erased all gains minted during the Trump presidency | Markets Insider
> 
> 
> 
> I know this has been said before.....but this is really the dumbest thread on USMB so far.
> 
> The only way your OP would be rational is if Trump was the cause of the virus.
> 
> And that's why China is trying to get Democrats in the media to blame him.
> Talking about Russian influence.....this is Chinese influence in our elections.
Click to expand...

If this is the dumbest thread on this board, why are you posting here? And if you'll actually READ my post, I am not blaming Trump for the coronavirus. I'm asking, if he doesn't deserve blame for the stock market decline, why did Trump deserve credit for its rise? So far, I still haven't seen an answer to that question.


----------



## Bruce Daniels

Faun said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or stated he watched television in 1929?
> Biden, FDR and the Invention of Television
> 
> and that was 12 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> So...he made a mistake as to a year...that is a far cry from Trump comments airports in the revolutionary war, his big brain, Puerto Rico surrounded by water, big beautiful fingers, Andrew Jackson being angry about the civil war, etc,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that were the only mistake he made, you'd have a point.
> 
> It wasn't.
> 
> you don't.
> 
> (are you getting dizzy from all your spin yet?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are my posts spin and yours are not?
> 
> So what if Biden made a mistake as to when FDR spoke.
> 
> I will make a bet with you?
> 
> I bet more people know that there were no airports in the Revolutionary War than know that FDR did not speak on television in 1929?
> 
> To insinuate that Biden has Alzheimer's due to a few mistakes of history while Trump, whose comments in IMHO were far more egregious, does not have Alzheimer's is just engaging in partisan polemics.
> 
> But we are in politics forum so that is to be expected. You speak in public day after day and you will make remarks that are wrong and silly. It applies to both Trump and Biden or any politician for that matter
> 
> Trump just seems to make them on a frequency that is mind shattering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> To insinuate that Biden has Alzheimer's due to a few mistakes of history while Trump, whose comments in IMHO were far more egregious, does not have Alzheimer's is just engaging in partisan polemics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "To insinuate that Biden has Alzheimer's due to a few mistakes of history "
> 
> that seems to be a symptom of AD.
> 
> "Trump, whose comments in IMHO were far more egregious, "
> 
> Which of Trumps comments are a sign of AD?
> 
> 
> 20 Alzheimer's Symptoms Throughout All Its Stages
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"Which of Trumps comments are a sign of AD?"*
> 
> This is certainly a reflection of some kind of illness...
Click to expand...

My favorite has to be "oranges" instead of "origins" but I attribute that to pathetic ignorance rather than dementia. But who knows?


----------



## Oldstyle

White 6 said:


> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surprisingly enough, that was actually TRUE when Trump tweeted it on February 19 of this year. The actual record high of 29,551.42 for the Dow Jones Industrial Average was set on February 12, 2020. But what a difference a month makes! Today, March 18, the Dow Jones Average closed at 19,898.92, down almost 10,000 points! When Trump was inaugurated, on January 19, 2017, the Dow closed at 19,804.72. All the gains made under the Trump administration have been essentially wiped out. Now, I know that Trumpers will complain that it's not fair to blame Trump because the coronavirus is wreaking havoc on the economy. To some extent, that's true. But if Trump doesn't deserve blame for the stock market decline, why did he deserve credit for its rise?
> 
> Four Charts Comparing Trump’s Vs. Obama’s Stock Market Returns
> The Dow has officially erased all gains minted during the Trump presidency | Markets Insider
> 
> 
> 
> If this had happen a year and a half ago, the confidence in him, held by the 35% would have evaporated by now.  He is lucky impeachment came before the pandemic.  I think the only thing that could save him now would be a stock market miracle, but I suspect we are in for a rough few months in the markets, not to mention the sickness, loss of life and the effects on the pandemic on the lifestyles of the American public.  As a country, we will get through this, but he's toast.
Click to expand...


You know what the problem is with your predictions, White?  They fail to take into account that Trump is actually good at dealing with a crisis.  He's doing far better with this than Barry did with the Swine Flu!  In two months time we'll be the country leading the way out of this situation...the stock market will come roaring back and people will look at who's policies accomplished that.  Then they're going to look at Joe Biden and remember that he was the Vice President for the Administration that oversaw the worst recovery from a recession since the days of FDR and ask themselves...can we really afford to turn our economy over to THAT guy just when we're looking good again?  If this were happening in September and October it might damage Trump enough for an idiot like Joe Biden to steal the election but with it happening this far out it's going to end up making Trump look even better than before!  JMO!


----------



## Oldstyle

It's hard to tell if Joe Biden has dementia because he's always been dumb as a rock...even way back before he got hair plugs.


----------



## White 6

Oldstyle said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surprisingly enough, that was actually TRUE when Trump tweeted it on February 19 of this year. The actual record high of 29,551.42 for the Dow Jones Industrial Average was set on February 12, 2020. But what a difference a month makes! Today, March 18, the Dow Jones Average closed at 19,898.92, down almost 10,000 points! When Trump was inaugurated, on January 19, 2017, the Dow closed at 19,804.72. All the gains made under the Trump administration have been essentially wiped out. Now, I know that Trumpers will complain that it's not fair to blame Trump because the coronavirus is wreaking havoc on the economy. To some extent, that's true. But if Trump doesn't deserve blame for the stock market decline, why did he deserve credit for its rise?
> 
> Four Charts Comparing Trump’s Vs. Obama’s Stock Market Returns
> The Dow has officially erased all gains minted during the Trump presidency | Markets Insider
> 
> 
> 
> If this had happen a year and a half ago, the confidence in him, held by the 35% would have evaporated by now.  He is lucky impeachment came before the pandemic.  I think the only thing that could save him now would be a stock market miracle, but I suspect we are in for a rough few months in the markets, not to mention the sickness, loss of life and the effects on the pandemic on the lifestyles of the American public.  As a country, we will get through this, but he's toast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what the problem is with your predictions, White?  They fail to take into account that Trump is actually good at dealing with a crisis.  He's doing far better with this than Barry did with the Swine Flu!  In two months time we'll be the country leading the way out of this situation...the stock market will come roaring back and people will look at who's policies accomplished that.  Then they're going to look at Joe Biden and remember that he was the Vice President for the Administration that oversaw the worst recovery from a recession since the days of FDR and ask themselves...can we really afford to turn our economy over to THAT guy just when we're looking good again?  If this were happening in September and October it might damage Trump enough for an idiot like Joe Biden to steal the election but with it happening this far out it's going to end up making Trump look even better than before!  JMO!
Click to expand...

Not so sure he is much of a crisis manager.  Doesn't have the temperament and lacks the integrity for the masses to believe.  It is a drawback from his presidential style since come to office.  I hope you are correct on the two month prediction, but I'm not holding my breath. Hey, I already was going to vote against him, no matter what.  Not thrilled of his handling and mis-direction and mistakes made until day before yesterday.  It's a character thing.  I think it is important in a leader (possibly the most important thing), and do not approve of what I perceive as his total lack of character and self control. I will be voting of Joe Biden for President, if I am around.  The hoax is now in the county next to me now.  I am not worried about the economy.  I am just planning to take care of those close to me as the machinery of government (not deep state) struggles to play catch up and lessen the impact on my community, my state and my country.


----------



## Denizen

White 6 said:


> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surprisingly enough, that was actually TRUE when Trump tweeted it on February 19 of this year. The actual record high of 29,551.42 for the Dow Jones Industrial Average was set on February 12, 2020. But what a difference a month makes! Today, March 18, the Dow Jones Average closed at 19,898.92, down almost 10,000 points! When Trump was inaugurated, on January 19, 2017, the Dow closed at 19,804.72. All the gains made under the Trump administration have been essentially wiped out. Now, I know that Trumpers will complain that it's not fair to blame Trump because the coronavirus is wreaking havoc on the economy. To some extent, that's true. But if Trump doesn't deserve blame for the stock market decline, why did he deserve credit for its rise?
> 
> Four Charts Comparing Trump’s Vs. Obama’s Stock Market Returns
> The Dow has officially erased all gains minted during the Trump presidency | Markets Insider
> 
> 
> 
> If this had happen a year and a half ago, the confidence in him, held by the 35% would have evaporated by now.  He is lucky impeachment came before the pandemic.  I think the only thing that could save him now would be a stock market miracle, but I suspect we are in for a rough few months in the markets, not to mention the sickness, loss of life and the effects on the pandemic on the lifestyles of the American public.  As a country, we will get through this, but he's toast.
Click to expand...


It will be more than months. It is likely to be years with lots of personal and business bankruptcies.

Trump was gallivanting in India February 24-25 when the disease was accelerating in the US. He probably caught infections over there.


----------



## White 6

Denizen said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surprisingly enough, that was actually TRUE when Trump tweeted it on February 19 of this year. The actual record high of 29,551.42 for the Dow Jones Industrial Average was set on February 12, 2020. But what a difference a month makes! Today, March 18, the Dow Jones Average closed at 19,898.92, down almost 10,000 points! When Trump was inaugurated, on January 19, 2017, the Dow closed at 19,804.72. All the gains made under the Trump administration have been essentially wiped out. Now, I know that Trumpers will complain that it's not fair to blame Trump because the coronavirus is wreaking havoc on the economy. To some extent, that's true. But if Trump doesn't deserve blame for the stock market decline, why did he deserve credit for its rise?
> 
> Four Charts Comparing Trump’s Vs. Obama’s Stock Market Returns
> The Dow has officially erased all gains minted during the Trump presidency | Markets Insider
> 
> 
> 
> If this had happen a year and a half ago, the confidence in him, held by the 35% would have evaporated by now.  He is lucky impeachment came before the pandemic.  I think the only thing that could save him now would be a stock market miracle, but I suspect we are in for a rough few months in the markets, not to mention the sickness, loss of life and the effects on the pandemic on the lifestyles of the American public.  As a country, we will get through this, but he's toast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It will be more than months. It is likely to be years with lots of personal and business bankruptcies.
> 
> Trump was gallivanting in India February 24-25 when the disease was accelerating in the US. He probably caught infections over there.
Click to expand...

You may be right about economy.  Hope not.
Doubt trump caught any sickness he hasn't had since his family failed to raise him.


----------



## Denizen

White 6 said:


> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surprisingly enough, that was actually TRUE when Trump tweeted it on February 19 of this year. The actual record high of 29,551.42 for the Dow Jones Industrial Average was set on February 12, 2020. But what a difference a month makes! Today, March 18, the Dow Jones Average closed at 19,898.92, down almost 10,000 points! When Trump was inaugurated, on January 19, 2017, the Dow closed at 19,804.72. All the gains made under the Trump administration have been essentially wiped out. Now, I know that Trumpers will complain that it's not fair to blame Trump because the coronavirus is wreaking havoc on the economy. To some extent, that's true. But if Trump doesn't deserve blame for the stock market decline, why did he deserve credit for its rise?
> 
> Four Charts Comparing Trump’s Vs. Obama’s Stock Market Returns
> The Dow has officially erased all gains minted during the Trump presidency | Markets Insider
> 
> 
> 
> If this had happen a year and a half ago, the confidence in him, held by the 35% would have evaporated by now.  He is lucky impeachment came before the pandemic.  I think the only thing that could save him now would be a stock market miracle, but I suspect we are in for a rough few months in the markets, not to mention the sickness, loss of life and the effects on the pandemic on the lifestyles of the American public.  As a country, we will get through this, but he's toast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It will be more than months. It is likely to be years with lots of personal and business bankruptcies.
> 
> Trump was gallivanting in India February 24-25 when the disease was accelerating in the US. He probably caught infections over there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may be right about economy.  Hope not.
> Doubt trump caught any sickness he hasn't had since his family failed to raise him.
Click to expand...


Dopey Donald Trump is a sickness.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

White 6 said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> The economy gonna take a hit trump got nothing to do with it ....infections and boomer death gotta peak first .......then we'll see how it goes
> 
> 
> Lol I was at the bar and some lazy hillbilly was bitching trump cut his disability by 400..
> 
> His back ....wah.
> as he was throwing fuckin horseshoes and and bending up and down to pick em up no problem
> 
> 
> I dont take finacial advice nor do I give it ......but merry Christmas peasants .....to the working stiffs
> 
> Keep yer eyes on Ford
> 
> Ford is always a 10 to 12 dollar stock in good times
> 
> I've been watching it ...in 2007 ford went BELOW a buck fifty by the same time the following year it was back up to 10 +...fuckin easy killin
> 
> Closed at 4.50 tonight ...call your own bottoms
> 
> Just sayin
> 
> 
> 
> Good to note, but the experts don't see the bottom yet.  I'll wait.  There will be time to ride the wave near the bottom.  I don't care if I miss the absolute bottom.
> Funny about horseshoe guy.  I've seen a guy on permanent disability help me dig post holes, but could not work a sit down job.  Have no doubt, there is a lot of that out there.
Click to expand...



It's a good one the average joe can bet  on...is not 450 bucks a share its 4.50 a share..its easier for him to slap together a couple thousand shares pretty fast ....an lots o Joe's drive fords anyway ...

It's always 10 to 12 in good times ...

We get past the kungflu ...we could turn around fast ...


----------



## Cellblock2429

Bruce Daniels said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surprisingly enough, that was actually TRUE when Trump tweeted it on February 19 of this year. The actual record high of 29,551.42 for the Dow Jones Industrial Average was set on February 12, 2020. But what a difference a month makes! Today, March 18, the Dow Jones Average closed at 19,898.92, down almost 10,000 points! When Trump was inaugurated, on January 19, 2017, the Dow closed at 19,804.72. All the gains made under the Trump administration have been essentially wiped out. Now, I know that Trumpers will complain that it's not fair to blame Trump because the coronavirus is wreaking havoc on the economy. To some extent, that's true. But if Trump doesn't deserve blame for the stock market decline, why did he deserve credit for its rise?
> 
> Four Charts Comparing Trump’s Vs. Obama’s Stock Market Returns
> The Dow has officially erased all gains minted during the Trump presidency | Markets Insider
> 
> 
> 
> /———/ “*But if Trump doesn't deserve blame for the stock market decline, why did he deserve credit for its rise?”*
> You build a nice house and you get credit. An arsonist burns it down. Is that your fault ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get credit for building a nice house if YOU built it. If you paid people to build it for you, you don't. You get credit for having money. But no, if an arsonist burns it down, it's not your fault. And if you read my original post, I wrote that to some extent, it's not fair to blame Trump for the stock market crash. But I did also ask why he should get credit for the stock market's rise. So far, I haven't seen an answer to that question.
Click to expand...

/——/ What a stupid comeback. You build a house regardless if you swing a hammer  or do the plumbing or hire experts. You pick the design and location, you furnish it - yeah you get credit. But if it burns down from the work of an arsonist it’s not your fault.

Sorry, your spin fails.


----------



## sparky

I'd have a tad more respect for Trump if he simply told the public covid-19 is a manufactured crisis

~S~


----------



## mudwhistle

Bruce Daniels said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surprisingly enough, that was actually TRUE when Trump tweeted it on February 19 of this year. The actual record high of 29,551.42 for the Dow Jones Industrial Average was set on February 12, 2020. But what a difference a month makes! Today, March 18, the Dow Jones Average closed at 19,898.92, down almost 10,000 points! When Trump was inaugurated, on January 19, 2017, the Dow closed at 19,804.72. All the gains made under the Trump administration have been essentially wiped out. Now, I know that Trumpers will complain that it's not fair to blame Trump because the coronavirus is wreaking havoc on the economy. To some extent, that's true. But if Trump doesn't deserve blame for the stock market decline, why did he deserve credit for its rise?
> 
> Four Charts Comparing Trump’s Vs. Obama’s Stock Market Returns
> The Dow has officially erased all gains minted during the Trump presidency | Markets Insider
> 
> 
> 
> I know this has been said before.....but this is really the dumbest thread on USMB so far.
> 
> The only way your OP would be rational is if Trump was the cause of the virus.
> 
> And that's why China is trying to get Democrats in the media to blame him.
> Talking about Russian influence.....this is Chinese influence in our elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If this is the dumbest thread on this board, why are you posting here? And if you'll actually READ my post, I am not blaming Trump for the coronavirus. I'm asking, if he doesn't deserve blame for the stock market decline, why did Trump deserve credit for its rise? So far, I still haven't seen an answer to that question.
Click to expand...

Because presidents like Trump believe in a strong economy. They aren't progressive/Keynesian dickheads that pick winners and losers. They don't believe in a two-tier justice system that favors party members while screwing everyone else because of their politics. They also believe in a sound economic policy that provides a leg up to businesses instead of trying to punish success. So...yes...Trump had alot to do with the rise of the stock market. It's difficult to blame him for a nation (China) that is using bio-warfare to try to destroy our economy and a bunch of Democrats/Communists who are happy to help them in doing it.


----------



## Mac1958

mudwhistle said:


> Because presidents like Trump believe in a strong economy. They aren't progressive/Keynesian dickheads that pick winners and losers.


Huh?  Trump enjoyed (and he and his Trumpsters loudly bragged about) the benefits of exploded government spending, increasing deficits, and the NY Fed pouring HALF A TRILLION into markets to grease the system.

_*Keynes himself *_would have disagreed with that, since he just supported increased government spending in times of recession.

Trump is a HYPER-Keynesian.

Plus, he cheered the economy as the NY Fed picked the winners:  Large cap and Mega cap companies that depend the most on short term paper for cash flow, and their investors.

Don't you know this?
.


----------



## sparky

mudwhistle said:


> They aren't progressive/Keynesian dickheads that pick winners and losers



John Maynard ... Trump? President’s tax cuts, spending spree evoke liberals’ favorite economist

more 'news fakery' if you need it Muddy

~S~


----------



## Mac1958

sparky said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't progressive/Keynesian dickheads that pick winners and losers
> 
> 
> 
> John Maynard ... Trump? President’s tax cuts, spending spree evoke liberals’ favorite economist
> more 'news fakery' if you need it Muddy
Click to expand...

I really don't think they know this stuff.  Much is kept from them.
.


----------



## mudwhistle

Mac1958 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because presidents like Trump believe in a strong economy. They aren't progressive/Keynesian dickheads that pick winners and losers.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?  Trump enjoyed (and he and his Trumpsters loudly bragged about) the benefits of exploded government spending, increasing deficits, and the NY Fed pouring HALF A TRILLION into markets to grease the system.
> 
> _*Keynes himself *_would have disagreed with that, since he just supported increased government spending in times of recession.
> 
> Trump is a HYPER-Keynesian.
> 
> Plus, he cheered the economy as the NY Fed picked the winners:  Large cap and Mega cap companies that depend the most on short term paper for cash flow, and their investors.
> 
> Don't you know this?
> .
Click to expand...

Your eyes must be brown.....cuz you are so full of excrement.


----------



## Mac1958

mudwhistle said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because presidents like Trump believe in a strong economy. They aren't progressive/Keynesian dickheads that pick winners and losers.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?  Trump enjoyed (and he and his Trumpsters loudly bragged about) the benefits of exploded government spending, increasing deficits, and the NY Fed pouring HALF A TRILLION into markets to grease the system.
> 
> _*Keynes himself *_would have disagreed with that, since he just supported increased government spending in times of recession.
> 
> Trump is a HYPER-Keynesian.
> 
> Plus, he cheered the economy as the NY Fed picked the winners:  Large cap and Mega cap companies that depend the most on short term paper for cash flow, and their investors.
> 
> Don't you know this?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your eyes must be brown.....cuz you are so full of excrement.
Click to expand...

That's it?  That's the best response you have?

Where am I wrong, precisely?
.


----------



## mudwhistle

Mac1958 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because presidents like Trump believe in a strong economy. They aren't progressive/Keynesian dickheads that pick winners and losers.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?  Trump enjoyed (and he and his Trumpsters loudly bragged about) the benefits of exploded government spending, increasing deficits, and the NY Fed pouring HALF A TRILLION into markets to grease the system.
> 
> _*Keynes himself *_would have disagreed with that, since he just supported increased government spending in times of recession.
> 
> Trump is a HYPER-Keynesian.
> 
> Plus, he cheered the economy as the NY Fed picked the winners:  Large cap and Mega cap companies that depend the most on short term paper for cash flow, and their investors.
> 
> Don't you know this?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your eyes must be brown.....cuz you are so full of excrement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's it?  That's the best response you have?
> 
> Where am I wrong, precisely?
> .
Click to expand...

Try not being a prick for a couple of weeks.

I'm gonna use a rationale that Socialists often use....Trump isn't a Keynesian. He may use some Keynesian techniques...but he's not a Keynesian. Believing that flooding the market with cash during a recovery doesn't mean you're a Keynesian. Trump uses sound Capitalistic techniques as well. So just because a person uses one or two techniques that Keynesian use....it doesn't mean you are Keynesian. Especially since Trump doesn't believe in raising taxes and punishing successful businesses.


----------



## Mac1958

mudwhistle said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because presidents like Trump believe in a strong economy. They aren't progressive/Keynesian dickheads that pick winners and losers.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?  Trump enjoyed (and he and his Trumpsters loudly bragged about) the benefits of exploded government spending, increasing deficits, and the NY Fed pouring HALF A TRILLION into markets to grease the system.
> 
> _*Keynes himself *_would have disagreed with that, since he just supported increased government spending in times of recession.
> 
> Trump is a HYPER-Keynesian.
> 
> Plus, he cheered the economy as the NY Fed picked the winners:  Large cap and Mega cap companies that depend the most on short term paper for cash flow, and their investors.
> 
> Don't you know this?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your eyes must be brown.....cuz you are so full of excrement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's it?  That's the best response you have?
> 
> Where am I wrong, precisely?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try not being a prick for a couple of weeks.
> 
> I'm gonna use a rationale that Socialists often use....Trump isn't a Keynesian. He may use some Keynesian techniques...but he's not a Keynesian. Believing that flooding the market with cash during a recovery doesn't mean you're a Keynesian. Trump uses sound Capitalistic techniques as well. So just because a person uses one or two techniques that Keynesian use....it doesn't mean you are Keynesian.
Click to expand...

I clearly pointed out that he went beyond Keynesianism, and why.

And I compared it specifically to what YOU had said, which was pretty much the opposite. 

I can understand your annoyance, but when people are this mal-informed I tend to respond.

When you choose to view the world through a partisan lens, you're going to set yourself up for that kind of thing.
.


----------



## mudwhistle

Mac1958 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because presidents like Trump believe in a strong economy. They aren't progressive/Keynesian dickheads that pick winners and losers.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?  Trump enjoyed (and he and his Trumpsters loudly bragged about) the benefits of exploded government spending, increasing deficits, and the NY Fed pouring HALF A TRILLION into markets to grease the system.
> 
> _*Keynes himself *_would have disagreed with that, since he just supported increased government spending in times of recession.
> 
> Trump is a HYPER-Keynesian.
> 
> Plus, he cheered the economy as the NY Fed picked the winners:  Large cap and Mega cap companies that depend the most on short term paper for cash flow, and their investors.
> 
> Don't you know this?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your eyes must be brown.....cuz you are so full of excrement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's it?  That's the best response you have?
> 
> Where am I wrong, precisely?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try not being a prick for a couple of weeks.
> 
> I'm gonna use a rationale that Socialists often use....Trump isn't a Keynesian. He may use some Keynesian techniques...but he's not a Keynesian. Believing that flooding the market with cash during a recovery doesn't mean you're a Keynesian. Trump uses sound Capitalistic techniques as well. So just because a person uses one or two techniques that Keynesian use....it doesn't mean you are Keynesian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I clearly pointed out that he went beyond Keynesianism, and why.
> 
> And I compared it specifically to what YOU had said, which was pretty much the opposite.
> 
> I can understand your annoyance, but when people are this mal-informed I tend to respond.
> 
> When you choose to view the world through a partisan lens, you're going to set yourself up for that kind of thing.
> .
Click to expand...

If someone goes beyond Keynesianism...in what way does that make them a Keynesian?
That's like saying a Communist is a Capitalist because he believes in making a profit on selling arms.

And it is possible not to be Keynesian even though you sometimes use some of the techniques they use exclusively to prop up an economy.

Again....stop being such a prick, Dr Sheldon Cooper.....because people get tired of somebody who thinks he knows everything....and it's just plain boring.


----------



## rightwinger

This pandemic is an opportunity for Trump to shine. 
Be the leader in a crisis, be a trusted source of information, soothe the fears of the people. 

America flocked to George Bush after 9-11. He said the right things, showed leadership 

Trump is not trusted. People look to Fauci for the truth.


----------



## Mac1958

mudwhistle said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?  Trump enjoyed (and he and his Trumpsters loudly bragged about) the benefits of exploded government spending, increasing deficits, and the NY Fed pouring HALF A TRILLION into markets to grease the system.
> 
> _*Keynes himself *_would have disagreed with that, since he just supported increased government spending in times of recession.
> 
> Trump is a HYPER-Keynesian.
> 
> Plus, he cheered the economy as the NY Fed picked the winners:  Large cap and Mega cap companies that depend the most on short term paper for cash flow, and their investors.
> 
> Don't you know this?
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Your eyes must be brown.....cuz you are so full of excrement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's it?  That's the best response you have?
> 
> Where am I wrong, precisely?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try not being a prick for a couple of weeks.
> 
> I'm gonna use a rationale that Socialists often use....Trump isn't a Keynesian. He may use some Keynesian techniques...but he's not a Keynesian. Believing that flooding the market with cash during a recovery doesn't mean you're a Keynesian. Trump uses sound Capitalistic techniques as well. So just because a person uses one or two techniques that Keynesian use....it doesn't mean you are Keynesian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I clearly pointed out that he went beyond Keynesianism, and why.
> 
> And I compared it specifically to what YOU had said, which was pretty much the opposite.
> 
> I can understand your annoyance, but when people are this mal-informed I tend to respond.
> 
> When you choose to view the world through a partisan lens, you're going to set yourself up for that kind of thing.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If someone goes beyond Keynesianism...in what way does that make them a Keynesian?
> That's like saying a Communist is a Capitalist because he believes in making a profit on selling arms.
> 
> And it is possible not to be Keynesian even though you sometimes use some of the techniques they use exclusively to prop up an economy.
> 
> Again....stop being such a prick, Dr Sheldon Cooper.....because people get tired of somebody who thinks he knows everything....and it's just plain boring.
Click to expand...

Hey, you toss out a hanging curveball like that, I'm going to be tempted.

I pointed out facts.  Had Obama done the same thing in a growing economy, you'd be screaming SOCIALISM like nobody's business, and we both know it.

I will continue to comment on things I deal with 24/7/365 as a profession, especially when partisans are spraying ignorance around like water.
.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

Dow is back up to 20,213 as of 9:30 [emoji805] am. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

White 6 said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be burnt toast if that zombie brained Biden gets in there.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning to vote for him if he doesn't succumb to Covid-19 before then.  I have had trump fatigue since he was 9 months into office.
Click to expand...


He definitely a bad dude....
Or was that corn pop?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

Johnlaw said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be burnt toast if that zombie brained Biden gets in there.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning to vote for him if he doesn't succumb to Covid-19 before then.  I have had trump fatigue since he was 9 months into office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are voting for alzheimers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Voters voted for Alzheimers in 2016. They will vote for normalcy in 2020.
Click to expand...


Maybe you have it, and just forget. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rightwinger

Butch_Coolidge said:


> Dow is back up to 20,213 as of 9:30 [emoji805] am.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Happy Days are here again!


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

Johnlaw said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are voting for alzheimers?
> 
> 
> 
> Voters voted for Alzheimers in 2016. They will vote for normalcy in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Voters voted for Alzheimers in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Granted, Hillary did win the popular vote, but Trump won the presidency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alzheimers won in  2016. That will be corrected this November,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> That will be corrected this November,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're voting for Biden, you're voting for Alzheimers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Until Biden boasts about his dick size on national TV like Trump or says George Washington invaded airports during the revolutionary war  you will a hard argument concerning Biden’s fitness for office. Trump either has all the signs of dementia or an extremely low IQ. Pick one.
Click to expand...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

Butch_Coolidge said:


> Dow is back up to 20,213 as of 9:30 [emoji805] am.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The stock market is likely to be akin to a ride on an old wooden roller coaster for the next couple of weeks. Rare moments of a smooth ride followed by the jarring uplift and then slamming you down on your tailbone. Still searching for that bottom. We haven't hit it yet.

Even a good rise in the stock market right now won't save Trump.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dow is back up to 20,213 as of 9:30 [emoji805] am.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stock market is likely to be akin to a ride on an old wooden roller coaster for the next couple of weeks. Rare moments of a smooth ride followed by the jarring uplift and then slamming you down on your tailbone. Still searching for that bottom. We haven't hit it yet.
> 
> Even a good rise in the stock market right now won't save Trump.
Click to expand...


Who are you trying to convince, yourself? With Biden as the only alternative, dims have nothing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

Butch_Coolidge said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dow is back up to 20,213 as of 9:30 [emoji805] am.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stock market is likely to be akin to a ride on an old wooden roller coaster for the next couple of weeks. Rare moments of a smooth ride followed by the jarring uplift and then slamming you down on your tailbone. Still searching for that bottom. We haven't hit it yet.
> 
> Even a good rise in the stock market right now won't save Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are you trying to convince, yourself? With Biden as the only alternative, dims have nothing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Not trying to convince anyone. But since you asked, aside from the distraction of the hottie in this alt-right nonsense, if this is the best you got, then you got nothing. 
I'd take Biden (or Cruz, or Rubio, or Bush) over the abortion we have in the White House now.


----------



## Oldstyle

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dow is back up to 20,213 as of 9:30 [emoji805] am.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stock market is likely to be akin to a ride on an old wooden roller coaster for the next couple of weeks. Rare moments of a smooth ride followed by the jarring uplift and then slamming you down on your tailbone. Still searching for that bottom. We haven't hit it yet.
> 
> Even a good rise in the stock market right now won't save Trump.
Click to expand...


You base that on what, Jack?  Your extensive expertise with finance and the markets?  (eye roll)

Admit it...you're another one of those people that were secretly pleased this happened to the country because you think it WILL mean Trump won't be elected!  I've got news for you...if the US comes out of this global pandemic in better shape economically than other nations...the stock market will take off like a rocket ship because of the pent up demand and Trump's leadership will be touted as a reason why that happened!  You think people really want to go with Joe Biden in times of economic downturn?  I don't see a scenario where that idiot beats Trump to be quite honest.  On a debate stage Biden is a disaster.  That's going to be obvious to people when debates do happen.  Then it's going to be...I don't like Trump's personality but how can I vote for someone as obviously out of it as Joe Biden is?


----------



## Oldstyle

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dow is back up to 20,213 as of 9:30 [emoji805] am.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stock market is likely to be akin to a ride on an old wooden roller coaster for the next couple of weeks. Rare moments of a smooth ride followed by the jarring uplift and then slamming you down on your tailbone. Still searching for that bottom. We haven't hit it yet.
> 
> Even a good rise in the stock market right now won't save Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are you trying to convince, yourself? With Biden as the only alternative, dims have nothing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone. But since you asked, aside from the distraction of the hottie in this alt-right nonsense, if this is the best you got, then you got nothing.
> I'd take Biden (or Cruz, or Rubio, or Bush) over the abortion we have in the White House now.
Click to expand...


Let's be honest here, Jack...your choice will be between Joe Biden and Donald Trump.  That's the same choice that the American electorate will have.  So you need to convince independents to vote for someone who's never been particularly smart and is now so old his kid's would normally be looking into nursing homes for him and talking about when's the right time to take away his car keys to keep him off the road!  That's the guy you think the voters will send to the Oval Office to lead us in a time of crisis?  I think you're dreaming...


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

Oldstyle said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dow is back up to 20,213 as of 9:30 [emoji805] am.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stock market is likely to be akin to a ride on an old wooden roller coaster for the next couple of weeks. Rare moments of a smooth ride followed by the jarring uplift and then slamming you down on your tailbone. Still searching for that bottom. We haven't hit it yet.
> 
> Even a good rise in the stock market right now won't save Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are you trying to convince, yourself? With Biden as the only alternative, dims have nothing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone. But since you asked, aside from the distraction of the hottie in this alt-right nonsense, if this is the best you got, then you got nothing.
> I'd take Biden (or Cruz, or Rubio, or Bush) over the abortion we have in the White House now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's be honest here, Jack...your choice will be between Joe Biden and Donald Trump.  That's the same choice that the American electorate will have.  So you need to convince independents to vote for someone who's never been particularly smart and is now so old his kid's would normally be looking into nursing homes for him and talking about when's the right time to take away his car keys to keep him off the road!  That's the guy you think the voters will send to the Oval Office to lead us in a time of crisis?  I think you're dreaming...
Click to expand...



You're right on the money here Oldstyle. It will come down to the independents in five or six swing states that will decide the election. But seriously, after the way he and his minions have handled the response to this virus? Take away the car keys???...Yes, and the car, and his license, and make sure he never gets insurance again. 

After his handling of this crisis, yes, I think voters will send someone else to the Oval Office.


----------



## Faun

Oldstyle said:


> It's hard to tell if Joe Biden has dementia because he's always been dumb as a rock...even way back before he got hair plugs.


LOL

A supporter of a bleached blonde bimbo who uses Propecia talking about hair plugs.

How funny.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Johnlaw said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are voting for alzheimers?
> 
> 
> 
> Voters voted for Alzheimers in 2016. They will vote for normalcy in 2020.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Voters voted for Alzheimers in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Granted, Hillary did win the popular vote, but Trump won the presidency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alzheimers won in  2016. That will be corrected this November,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> That will be corrected this November,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're voting for Biden, you're voting for Alzheimers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Until Biden boasts about his dick size on national TV like Trump or says George Washington invaded airports during the revolutionary war  you will a hard argument concerning Biden’s fitness for office. Trump either has all the signs of dementia or an extremely low IQ. Pick one.
Click to expand...


* you will a hard argument concerning Biden’s fitness for office. *

Which black woman is Biden going to appoint to the US Senate?


----------



## Oldstyle

Faun said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to tell if Joe Biden has dementia because he's always been dumb as a rock...even way back before he got hair plugs.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> A supporter of a bleached blonde bimbo who uses Propecia talking about hair plugs.
> 
> How funny.
Click to expand...


What's NOT funny is if you drill those plug holes a little too deep, Faun!  Just saying...


----------



## Oldstyle

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dow is back up to 20,213 as of 9:30 [emoji805] am.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stock market is likely to be akin to a ride on an old wooden roller coaster for the next couple of weeks. Rare moments of a smooth ride followed by the jarring uplift and then slamming you down on your tailbone. Still searching for that bottom. We haven't hit it yet.
> 
> Even a good rise in the stock market right now won't save Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are you trying to convince, yourself? With Biden as the only alternative, dims have nothing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone. But since you asked, aside from the distraction of the hottie in this alt-right nonsense, if this is the best you got, then you got nothing.
> I'd take Biden (or Cruz, or Rubio, or Bush) over the abortion we have in the White House now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's be honest here, Jack...your choice will be between Joe Biden and Donald Trump.  That's the same choice that the American electorate will have.  So you need to convince independents to vote for someone who's never been particularly smart and is now so old his kid's would normally be looking into nursing homes for him and talking about when's the right time to take away his car keys to keep him off the road!  That's the guy you think the voters will send to the Oval Office to lead us in a time of crisis?  I think you're dreaming...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're right on the money here Oldstyle. It will come down to the independents in five or six swing states that will decide the election. But seriously, after the way he and his minions have handled the response to this virus? Take away the car keys???...Yes, and the car, and his license, and make sure he never gets insurance again.
> 
> After his handling of this crisis, yes, I think voters will send someone else to the Oval Office.
Click to expand...


Ah, the person I was referring to who should probably be having his keys taken away is Joe Biden, Jack!  Do try and keep up!


----------



## Oldstyle

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dow is back up to 20,213 as of 9:30 [emoji805] am.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stock market is likely to be akin to a ride on an old wooden roller coaster for the next couple of weeks. Rare moments of a smooth ride followed by the jarring uplift and then slamming you down on your tailbone. Still searching for that bottom. We haven't hit it yet.
> 
> Even a good rise in the stock market right now won't save Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are you trying to convince, yourself? With Biden as the only alternative, dims have nothing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone. But since you asked, aside from the distraction of the hottie in this alt-right nonsense, if this is the best you got, then you got nothing.
> I'd take Biden (or Cruz, or Rubio, or Bush) over the abortion we have in the White House now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's be honest here, Jack...your choice will be between Joe Biden and Donald Trump.  That's the same choice that the American electorate will have.  So you need to convince independents to vote for someone who's never been particularly smart and is now so old his kid's would normally be looking into nursing homes for him and talking about when's the right time to take away his car keys to keep him off the road!  That's the guy you think the voters will send to the Oval Office to lead us in a time of crisis?  I think you're dreaming...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're right on the money here Oldstyle. It will come down to the independents in five or six swing states that will decide the election. But seriously, after the way he and his minions have handled the response to this virus? Take away the car keys???...Yes, and the car, and his license, and make sure he never gets insurance again.
> 
> After his handling of this crisis, yes, I think voters will send someone else to the Oval Office.
Click to expand...


Are you oblivious to the latest polls, Jack?  I hate to break this to you but Trump's approval numbers on his handling of the virus pandemic have improved dramatically over the last few days.  How do you think those numbers are going to look when we start coming out of this terrible situation?


----------



## Oldstyle

Here's the dilemma for you progressives!  You want a crisis to upend the economy because you've finally grasped the fact that Trump is really good with that and the people know it...but if Trump responds to the crisis well...and he is despite all of the spin places like MSNBC and CNN are desperately trying to put out there that he isn't...he's going to look even better than Joe Biden than he already does!


----------



## Yarddog

White 6 said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be burnt toast if that zombie brained Biden gets in there.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning to vote for him if he doesn't succumb to Covid-19 before then.  I have had trump fatigue since he was 9 months into office.
Click to expand...




Of course you have Trump fatigue. The Democrats and their news media have made sure of that. How else are they going to win an election outside of impeaching the opposition?


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

Oldstyle said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stock market is likely to be akin to a ride on an old wooden roller coaster for the next couple of weeks. Rare moments of a smooth ride followed by the jarring uplift and then slamming you down on your tailbone. Still searching for that bottom. We haven't hit it yet.
> 
> Even a good rise in the stock market right now won't save Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you trying to convince, yourself? With Biden as the only alternative, dims have nothing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone. But since you asked, aside from the distraction of the hottie in this alt-right nonsense, if this is the best you got, then you got nothing.
> I'd take Biden (or Cruz, or Rubio, or Bush) over the abortion we have in the White House now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's be honest here, Jack...your choice will be between Joe Biden and Donald Trump.  That's the same choice that the American electorate will have.  So you need to convince independents to vote for someone who's never been particularly smart and is now so old his kid's would normally be looking into nursing homes for him and talking about when's the right time to take away his car keys to keep him off the road!  That's the guy you think the voters will send to the Oval Office to lead us in a time of crisis?  I think you're dreaming...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're right on the money here Oldstyle. It will come down to the independents in five or six swing states that will decide the election. But seriously, after the way he and his minions have handled the response to this virus? Take away the car keys???...Yes, and the car, and his license, and make sure he never gets insurance again.
> 
> After his handling of this crisis, yes, I think voters will send someone else to the Oval Office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you oblivious to the latest polls, Jack?  I hate to break this to you but Trump's approval numbers on his handling of the virus pandemic have improved dramatically over the last few days.  How do you think those numbers are going to look when we start coming out of this terrible situation?
Click to expand...



As they should..over the last few days. That's what happens when you stop looking like you're an incompetent fool and start projecting something that looks like assurance. But before you get too excited over his latest numbers, take a look at his approval of handling the situation last week after his disaster of an address on Wednesday night, the markets tanking on Thursday, and Pence and the experts essentially sidelining him on Friday. I'll give you a hint. It wasn't good.

I predict shouting the greatest hits will not work come November. Americans will remember who was in office when things went really South. No more but, but, but Obama, but, but, Hillary.


----------



## Oldstyle

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you trying to convince, yourself? With Biden as the only alternative, dims have nothing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone. But since you asked, aside from the distraction of the hottie in this alt-right nonsense, if this is the best you got, then you got nothing.
> I'd take Biden (or Cruz, or Rubio, or Bush) over the abortion we have in the White House now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's be honest here, Jack...your choice will be between Joe Biden and Donald Trump.  That's the same choice that the American electorate will have.  So you need to convince independents to vote for someone who's never been particularly smart and is now so old his kid's would normally be looking into nursing homes for him and talking about when's the right time to take away his car keys to keep him off the road!  That's the guy you think the voters will send to the Oval Office to lead us in a time of crisis?  I think you're dreaming...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're right on the money here Oldstyle. It will come down to the independents in five or six swing states that will decide the election. But seriously, after the way he and his minions have handled the response to this virus? Take away the car keys???...Yes, and the car, and his license, and make sure he never gets insurance again.
> 
> After his handling of this crisis, yes, I think voters will send someone else to the Oval Office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you oblivious to the latest polls, Jack?  I hate to break this to you but Trump's approval numbers on his handling of the virus pandemic have improved dramatically over the last few days.  How do you think those numbers are going to look when we start coming out of this terrible situation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As they should..over the last few days. That's what happens when you stop looking like you're an incompetent fool and start projecting something that looks like assurance. But before you get too excited over his latest numbers, take a look at his approval of handling the situation last week after his disaster of an address on Wednesday night, the markets tanking on Thursday, and Pence and the experts essentially sidelining him on Friday. I'll give you a hint. It wasn't good.
> 
> I predict shouting the greatest hits will not work come November. Americans will remember who was in office when things went really South. No more but, but, but Obama, but, but, Hillary.
Click to expand...


Do you think they'll remember who was in office if the virus is receding in two months...the stock market comes roaring back and jobs as well?  The US is poised to rebound from this better than almost any other nation on earth and we've got the right President to make that happen.  

I predict you on the left shouting about how Trump didn't handle this crisis well will fall on deaf ears if the country is in the midst of a strong recovery.


----------



## Oldstyle

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you trying to convince, yourself? With Biden as the only alternative, dims have nothing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone. But since you asked, aside from the distraction of the hottie in this alt-right nonsense, if this is the best you got, then you got nothing.
> I'd take Biden (or Cruz, or Rubio, or Bush) over the abortion we have in the White House now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's be honest here, Jack...your choice will be between Joe Biden and Donald Trump.  That's the same choice that the American electorate will have.  So you need to convince independents to vote for someone who's never been particularly smart and is now so old his kid's would normally be looking into nursing homes for him and talking about when's the right time to take away his car keys to keep him off the road!  That's the guy you think the voters will send to the Oval Office to lead us in a time of crisis?  I think you're dreaming...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're right on the money here Oldstyle. It will come down to the independents in five or six swing states that will decide the election. But seriously, after the way he and his minions have handled the response to this virus? Take away the car keys???...Yes, and the car, and his license, and make sure he never gets insurance again.
> 
> After his handling of this crisis, yes, I think voters will send someone else to the Oval Office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you oblivious to the latest polls, Jack?  I hate to break this to you but Trump's approval numbers on his handling of the virus pandemic have improved dramatically over the last few days.  How do you think those numbers are going to look when we start coming out of this terrible situation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As they should..over the last few days. That's what happens when you stop looking like you're an incompetent fool and start projecting something that looks like assurance. But before you get too excited over his latest numbers, take a look at his approval of handling the situation last week after his disaster of an address on Wednesday night, the markets tanking on Thursday, and Pence and the experts essentially sidelining him on Friday. I'll give you a hint. It wasn't good.
> 
> I predict shouting the greatest hits will not work come November. Americans will remember who was in office when things went really South. No more but, but, but Obama, but, but, Hillary.
Click to expand...


And why would I care about last weeks numbers when this weeks are so much better?  Duh?


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

Oldstyle said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone. But since you asked, aside from the distraction of the hottie in this alt-right nonsense, if this is the best you got, then you got nothing.
> I'd take Biden (or Cruz, or Rubio, or Bush) over the abortion we have in the White House now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's be honest here, Jack...your choice will be between Joe Biden and Donald Trump.  That's the same choice that the American electorate will have.  So you need to convince independents to vote for someone who's never been particularly smart and is now so old his kid's would normally be looking into nursing homes for him and talking about when's the right time to take away his car keys to keep him off the road!  That's the guy you think the voters will send to the Oval Office to lead us in a time of crisis?  I think you're dreaming...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're right on the money here Oldstyle. It will come down to the independents in five or six swing states that will decide the election. But seriously, after the way he and his minions have handled the response to this virus? Take away the car keys???...Yes, and the car, and his license, and make sure he never gets insurance again.
> 
> After his handling of this crisis, yes, I think voters will send someone else to the Oval Office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you oblivious to the latest polls, Jack?  I hate to break this to you but Trump's approval numbers on his handling of the virus pandemic have improved dramatically over the last few days.  How do you think those numbers are going to look when we start coming out of this terrible situation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As they should..over the last few days. That's what happens when you stop looking like you're an incompetent fool and start projecting something that looks like assurance. But before you get too excited over his latest numbers, take a look at his approval of handling the situation last week after his disaster of an address on Wednesday night, the markets tanking on Thursday, and Pence and the experts essentially sidelining him on Friday. I'll give you a hint. It wasn't good.
> 
> I predict shouting the greatest hits will not work come November. Americans will remember who was in office when things went really South. No more but, but, but Obama, but, but, Hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think they'll remember who was in office if the virus is receding in two months...the stock market comes roaring back and jobs as well?  The US is poised to rebound from this better than almost any other nation on earth and we've got the right President to make that happen.
> 
> I predict you on the left shouting about how Trump didn't handle this crisis well will fall on deaf ears if the country is in the midst of a strong recovery.
Click to expand...


Guess you haven't paid close attention to the economic experts for the last two days or so? It's gone past depressing into downright scary. But what's even scarier are the Trump supporters like yourself living in complete denial. Yes I think they will remember who was in office when the shit hit the fan. And your estimations of a two month turn around time is not only rosy, it's unrealistic. Mark this post down. If I'm wrong, I'll be happy to say I was.


----------



## edward37

DOW off 913   Does dump have more tricks in his bag?  People have no confidence   No confidence no buying


----------



## edward37

Oldstyle said:


> Here's the dilemma for you progressives!  You want a crisis to upend the economy because you've finally grasped the fact that Trump is really good with that and the people know it...but if Trump responds to the crisis well...and he is despite all of the spin places like MSNBC and CNN are desperately trying to put out there that he isn't...he's going to look even better than Joe Biden than he already does!


First of all Old he'll be called like those he hates,,a socialist, while giving a trillion away.  
  2nd  consumer confidence is way down  No confidence no buying   And then his beautiful DOW is less than 2000..Perhaps some republicans will realize his s__t does stink


----------



## sparky

mudwhistle said:


> Believing that flooding the market with cash during a recovery doesn't mean you're a Keynesian.



You've zero clue Muddy

~S~


----------



## mudwhistle

sparky said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Believing that flooding the market with cash during a recovery doesn't mean you're a Keynesian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've zero clue Muddy
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...

Says the clueless liberal....

keep telling yourself that if it makes you feel better.


----------



## sparky

mudwhistle said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Believing that flooding the market with cash during a recovery doesn't mean you're a Keynesian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've zero clue Muddy
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the clueless liberal....
> 
> keep telling yourself that if it makes you feel better.
Click to expand...


I'm no Liberal

~S~


----------



## sparky

But you can keep throwing out labels to those trying to explain to you what you can't grasp

s*cks to be you pal

~S~


----------



## 22lcidw

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's be honest here, Jack...your choice will be between Joe Biden and Donald Trump.  That's the same choice that the American electorate will have.  So you need to convince independents to vote for someone who's never been particularly smart and is now so old his kid's would normally be looking into nursing homes for him and talking about when's the right time to take away his car keys to keep him off the road!  That's the guy you think the voters will send to the Oval Office to lead us in a time of crisis?  I think you're dreaming...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right on the money here Oldstyle. It will come down to the independents in five or six swing states that will decide the election. But seriously, after the way he and his minions have handled the response to this virus? Take away the car keys???...Yes, and the car, and his license, and make sure he never gets insurance again.
> 
> After his handling of this crisis, yes, I think voters will send someone else to the Oval Office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you oblivious to the latest polls, Jack?  I hate to break this to you but Trump's approval numbers on his handling of the virus pandemic have improved dramatically over the last few days.  How do you think those numbers are going to look when we start coming out of this terrible situation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As they should..over the last few days. That's what happens when you stop looking like you're an incompetent fool and start projecting something that looks like assurance. But before you get too excited over his latest numbers, take a look at his approval of handling the situation last week after his disaster of an address on Wednesday night, the markets tanking on Thursday, and Pence and the experts essentially sidelining him on Friday. I'll give you a hint. It wasn't good.
> 
> I predict shouting the greatest hits will not work come November. Americans will remember who was in office when things went really South. No more but, but, but Obama, but, but, Hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think they'll remember who was in office if the virus is receding in two months...the stock market comes roaring back and jobs as well?  The US is poised to rebound from this better than almost any other nation on earth and we've got the right President to make that happen.
> 
> I predict you on the left shouting about how Trump didn't handle this crisis well will fall on deaf ears if the country is in the midst of a strong recovery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess you haven't paid close attention to the economic experts for the last two days or so? It's gone past depressing into downright scary. But what's even scarier are the Trump supporters like yourself living in complete denial. Yes I think they will remember who was in office when the shit hit the fan. And your estimations of a two month turn around time is not only rosy, it's unrealistic. Mark this post down. If I'm wrong, I'll be happy to say I was.
Click to expand...

What were the Progs going to do? You can not even say the virus came from China for goodness sakes. But they are good at turning citizens into prisoners. There is the feint sound of grumbling starting to germinate. Maybe some will start shooting others. Also the police/corrections/judicial fiefdom which has close relationship with the political/lawyer fiefdom will see of their oaths are worth anything if civility breakdown occurs. For most of their loyalty is to each other with honor ,integrity and character directed there first. Salaries, pensions and benefits baby.  If it gets bad, you will see the defections first hand.


----------



## Oldstyle

edward37 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the dilemma for you progressives!  You want a crisis to upend the economy because you've finally grasped the fact that Trump is really good with that and the people know it...but if Trump responds to the crisis well...and he is despite all of the spin places like MSNBC and CNN are desperately trying to put out there that he isn't...he's going to look even better than Joe Biden than he already does!
> 
> 
> 
> First of all Old he'll be called like those he hates,,a socialist, while giving a trillion away.
> 2nd  consumer confidence is way down  No confidence no buying   And then his beautiful DOW is less than 2000..Perhaps some republicans will realize his s__t does stink
Click to expand...


What's amusing is that you think Joe Biden is the remedy to this...a guy who had to cheat his way through law school...has been running for President since Watergate was in the headlines and repeatedly has found ways to do or say something so colossally stupid that his campaign implodes!  THAT is your answer to our crisis?  Elect THAT moron?  Give me a break!


----------



## westwall

Bruce Daniels said:


> Surprisingly enough, that was actually TRUE when Trump tweeted it on February 19 of this year. The actual record high of 29,551.42 for the Dow Jones Industrial Average was set on February 12, 2020. But what a difference a month makes! Today, March 18, the Dow Jones Average closed at 19,898.92, down almost 10,000 points! When Trump was inaugurated, on January 19, 2017, the Dow closed at 19,804.72. All the gains made under the Trump administration have been essentially wiped out. Now, I know that Trumpers will complain that it's not fair to blame Trump because the coronavirus is wreaking havoc on the economy. To some extent, that's true. But if Trump doesn't deserve blame for the stock market decline, why did he deserve credit for its rise?
> 
> Four Charts Comparing Trump’s Vs. Obama’s Stock Market Returns
> The Dow has officially erased all gains minted during the Trump presidency | Markets Insider







Hey, you just might get your wish.  The US economy just might collapse.  But what will you do when your welfare checks stop?


----------



## Oldstyle

edward37 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the dilemma for you progressives!  You want a crisis to upend the economy because you've finally grasped the fact that Trump is really good with that and the people know it...but if Trump responds to the crisis well...and he is despite all of the spin places like MSNBC and CNN are desperately trying to put out there that he isn't...he's going to look even better than Joe Biden than he already does!
> 
> 
> 
> First of all Old he'll be called like those he hates,,a socialist, while giving a trillion away.
> 2nd  consumer confidence is way down  No confidence no buying   And then his beautiful DOW is less than 2000..Perhaps some republicans will realize his s__t does stink
Click to expand...


Consumer confidence is way down because people are on lock down, Eddie!  When that ceases to be the case you're going to see some serious pent up demand that's going to drive the economy again.  The stock market will rebound...people will go back to work.  Will it be all rosy?  Hell, no...there are going to be a lot of smaller businesses that will not survive this.  We're going to have to absorb the hit on that.  So ask yourself who you want in charge of the economy while that's taking place...someone who's done fantastic with job creation and economic growth...or the guy that was the number two in the Administration that struggled mightily with both creating jobs and growing the economy?


----------



## edward37

Oldstyle said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the dilemma for you progressives!  You want a crisis to upend the economy because you've finally grasped the fact that Trump is really good with that and the people know it...but if Trump responds to the crisis well...and he is despite all of the spin places like MSNBC and CNN are desperately trying to put out there that he isn't...he's going to look even better than Joe Biden than he already does!
> 
> 
> 
> First of all Old he'll be called like those he hates,,a socialist, while giving a trillion away.
> 2nd  consumer confidence is way down  No confidence no buying   And then his beautiful DOW is less than 2000..Perhaps some republicans will realize his s__t does stink
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's amusing is that you think Joe Biden is the remedy to this...a guy who had to cheat his way through law school...has been running for President since Watergate was in the headlines and repeatedly has found ways to do or say something so colossally stupid that his campaign implodes!  THAT is your answer to our crisis?  Elect THAT moron?  Give me a break!
Click to expand...

Please   you're better than that Stop what BS??  Trump is a crook  and his daddy bought his way INTO  and OUT of college a history of cheating and lying    That's your man?? Sink with him then


----------



## edward37

Oldstyle said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the dilemma for you progressives!  You want a crisis to upend the economy because you've finally grasped the fact that Trump is really good with that and the people know it...but if Trump responds to the crisis well...and he is despite all of the spin places like MSNBC and CNN are desperately trying to put out there that he isn't...he's going to look even better than Joe Biden than he already does!
> 
> 
> 
> First of all Old he'll be called like those he hates,,a socialist, while giving a trillion away.
> 2nd  consumer confidence is way down  No confidence no buying   And then his beautiful DOW is less than 2000..Perhaps some republicans will realize his s__t does stink
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Consumer confidence is way down because people are on lock down, Eddie!  When that ceases to be the case you're going to see some serious pent up demand that's going to drive the economy again.  The stock market will rebound...people will go back to work.  Will it be all rosy?  Hell, no...there are going to be a lot of smaller businesses that will not survive this.  We're going to have to absorb the hit on that.  So ask yourself who you want in charge of the economy while that's taking place...someone who's done fantastic with job creation and economic growth...or the guy that was the number two in the Administration that struggled mightily with both creating jobs and growing the economy?
Click to expand...

Creating jobs ??75 straight months of 6 digit job gains wasn't good enough for you ?? You wanted blood?


----------



## edward37

Oldstyle said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the dilemma for you progressives!  You want a crisis to upend the economy because you've finally grasped the fact that Trump is really good with that and the people know it...but if Trump responds to the crisis well...and he is despite all of the spin places like MSNBC and CNN are desperately trying to put out there that he isn't...he's going to look even better than Joe Biden than he already does!
> 
> 
> 
> First of all Old he'll be called like those he hates,,a socialist, while giving a trillion away.
> 2nd  consumer confidence is way down  No confidence no buying   And then his beautiful DOW is less than 2000..Perhaps some republicans will realize his s__t does stink
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Consumer confidence is way down because people are on lock down, Eddie!  When that ceases to be the case you're going to see some serious pent up demand that's going to drive the economy again.  The stock market will rebound...people will go back to work.  Will it be all rosy?  Hell, no...there are going to be a lot of smaller businesses that will not survive this.  We're going to have to absorb the hit on that.  So ask yourself who you want in charge of the economy while that's taking place...someone who's done fantastic with job creation and economic growth...or the guy that was the number two in the Administration that struggled mightily with both creating jobs and growing the economy?
Click to expand...

SO  I guess the buck only  stops at Obama's door Not the POS Trumps??  Too damn bad trump didn't inherit  what Obama did  then you'd be singing another song


----------



## Oldstyle

edward37 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the dilemma for you progressives!  You want a crisis to upend the economy because you've finally grasped the fact that Trump is really good with that and the people know it...but if Trump responds to the crisis well...and he is despite all of the spin places like MSNBC and CNN are desperately trying to put out there that he isn't...he's going to look even better than Joe Biden than he already does!
> 
> 
> 
> First of all Old he'll be called like those he hates,,a socialist, while giving a trillion away.
> 2nd  consumer confidence is way down  No confidence no buying   And then his beautiful DOW is less than 2000..Perhaps some republicans will realize his s__t does stink
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's amusing is that you think Joe Biden is the remedy to this...a guy who had to cheat his way through law school...has been running for President since Watergate was in the headlines and repeatedly has found ways to do or say something so colossally stupid that his campaign implodes!  THAT is your answer to our crisis?  Elect THAT moron?  Give me a break!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please   you're better than that Stop what BS??  Trump is a crook  and his daddy bought his way INTO  and OUT of college a history of cheating and lying    That's your man?? Sink with him then
Click to expand...


Trump got a degree in Economics from one of the best business schools on the planet!  Joe Biden got degrees in History and Political Science!  Trump is my "man" because Trump understands economics.  Biden?  He's an idiot.  He's always been an idiot!  He'll always BE an idiot!


----------



## Oldstyle

edward37 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the dilemma for you progressives!  You want a crisis to upend the economy because you've finally grasped the fact that Trump is really good with that and the people know it...but if Trump responds to the crisis well...and he is despite all of the spin places like MSNBC and CNN are desperately trying to put out there that he isn't...he's going to look even better than Joe Biden than he already does!
> 
> 
> 
> First of all Old he'll be called like those he hates,,a socialist, while giving a trillion away.
> 2nd  consumer confidence is way down  No confidence no buying   And then his beautiful DOW is less than 2000..Perhaps some republicans will realize his s__t does stink
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Consumer confidence is way down because people are on lock down, Eddie!  When that ceases to be the case you're going to see some serious pent up demand that's going to drive the economy again.  The stock market will rebound...people will go back to work.  Will it be all rosy?  Hell, no...there are going to be a lot of smaller businesses that will not survive this.  We're going to have to absorb the hit on that.  So ask yourself who you want in charge of the economy while that's taking place...someone who's done fantastic with job creation and economic growth...or the guy that was the number two in the Administration that struggled mightily with both creating jobs and growing the economy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SO  I guess the buck only  stops at Obama's door Not the POS Trumps??  Too damn bad trump didn't inherit  what Obama did  then you'd be singing another song
Click to expand...


Watch and learn how Trump handles this crisis compared to Barry.  By the time this is all said and done it's you on the left that will be singing the blues because it will be perfectly obvious that Donald Trump was the perfect guy for this moment.


----------



## Oldstyle

edward37 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the dilemma for you progressives!  You want a crisis to upend the economy because you've finally grasped the fact that Trump is really good with that and the people know it...but if Trump responds to the crisis well...and he is despite all of the spin places like MSNBC and CNN are desperately trying to put out there that he isn't...he's going to look even better than Joe Biden than he already does!
> 
> 
> 
> First of all Old he'll be called like those he hates,,a socialist, while giving a trillion away.
> 2nd  consumer confidence is way down  No confidence no buying   And then his beautiful DOW is less than 2000..Perhaps some republicans will realize his s__t does stink
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Consumer confidence is way down because people are on lock down, Eddie!  When that ceases to be the case you're going to see some serious pent up demand that's going to drive the economy again.  The stock market will rebound...people will go back to work.  Will it be all rosy?  Hell, no...there are going to be a lot of smaller businesses that will not survive this.  We're going to have to absorb the hit on that.  So ask yourself who you want in charge of the economy while that's taking place...someone who's done fantastic with job creation and economic growth...or the guy that was the number two in the Administration that struggled mightily with both creating jobs and growing the economy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Creating jobs ??75 straight months of 6 digit job gains wasn't good enough for you ?? You wanted blood?
Click to expand...


Oh, Eddie!  Still trotting that statistic out?  75 straight months of miniscule job growth despite huge influxes of stimulus monies and record low interest rates from the Fed!  Obama didn't create jobs!  They were created DESPITE him!  The energy boom drove most of his job creation and Barry actively opposed the fracking that caused that boom!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Oldstyle said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the dilemma for you progressives!  You want a crisis to upend the economy because you've finally grasped the fact that Trump is really good with that and the people know it...but if Trump responds to the crisis well...and he is despite all of the spin places like MSNBC and CNN are desperately trying to put out there that he isn't...he's going to look even better than Joe Biden than he already does!
> 
> 
> 
> First of all Old he'll be called like those he hates,,a socialist, while giving a trillion away.
> 2nd  consumer confidence is way down  No confidence no buying   And then his beautiful DOW is less than 2000..Perhaps some republicans will realize his s__t does stink
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Consumer confidence is way down because people are on lock down, Eddie!  When that ceases to be the case you're going to see some serious pent up demand that's going to drive the economy again.  The stock market will rebound...people will go back to work.  Will it be all rosy?  Hell, no...there are going to be a lot of smaller businesses that will not survive this.  We're going to have to absorb the hit on that.  So ask yourself who you want in charge of the economy while that's taking place...someone who's done fantastic with job creation and economic growth...or the guy that was the number two in the Administration that struggled mightily with both creating jobs and growing the economy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Creating jobs ??75 straight months of 6 digit job gains wasn't good enough for you ?? You wanted blood?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, Eddie!  Still trotting that statistic out?  75 straight months of miniscule job growth despite huge influxes of stimulus monies and record low interest rates from the Fed!  Obama didn't create jobs!  They were created DESPITE him!  The energy boom drove most of his job creation and Barry actively opposed the fracking that caused that boom!
Click to expand...


He'd have made fracking illegal if he could have...…….


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you trying to convince, yourself? With Biden as the only alternative, dims have nothing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone. But since you asked, aside from the distraction of the hottie in this alt-right nonsense, if this is the best you got, then you got nothing.
> I'd take Biden (or Cruz, or Rubio, or Bush) over the abortion we have in the White House now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's be honest here, Jack...your choice will be between Joe Biden and Donald Trump.  That's the same choice that the American electorate will have.  So you need to convince independents to vote for someone who's never been particularly smart and is now so old his kid's would normally be looking into nursing homes for him and talking about when's the right time to take away his car keys to keep him off the road!  That's the guy you think the voters will send to the Oval Office to lead us in a time of crisis?  I think you're dreaming...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're right on the money here Oldstyle. It will come down to the independents in five or six swing states that will decide the election. But seriously, after the way he and his minions have handled the response to this virus? Take away the car keys???...Yes, and the car, and his license, and make sure he never gets insurance again.
> 
> After his handling of this crisis, yes, I think voters will send someone else to the Oval Office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you oblivious to the latest polls, Jack?  I hate to break this to you but Trump's approval numbers on his handling of the virus pandemic have improved dramatically over the last few days.  How do you think those numbers are going to look when we start coming out of this terrible situation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As they should..over the last few days. That's what happens when you stop looking like you're an incompetent fool and start projecting something that looks like assurance. But before you get too excited over his latest numbers, take a look at his approval of handling the situation last week after his disaster of an address on Wednesday night, the markets tanking on Thursday, and Pence and the experts essentially sidelining him on Friday. I'll give you a hint. It wasn't good.
> 
> I predict shouting the greatest hits will not work come November. Americans will remember who was in office when things went really South. No more but, but, but Obama, but, but, Hillary.
Click to expand...


Who gives a shit about either of those has beens or wanna bees. I’m voting for Don again this year. You want to vote for corn pop, go for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruce Daniels

Cellblock2429 said:


> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surprisingly enough, that was actually TRUE when Trump tweeted it on February 19 of this year. The actual record high of 29,551.42 for the Dow Jones Industrial Average was set on February 12, 2020. But what a difference a month makes! Today, March 18, the Dow Jones Average closed at 19,898.92, down almost 10,000 points! When Trump was inaugurated, on January 19, 2017, the Dow closed at 19,804.72. All the gains made under the Trump administration have been essentially wiped out. Now, I know that Trumpers will complain that it's not fair to blame Trump because the coronavirus is wreaking havoc on the economy. To some extent, that's true. But if Trump doesn't deserve blame for the stock market decline, why did he deserve credit for its rise?
> 
> Four Charts Comparing Trump’s Vs. Obama’s Stock Market Returns
> The Dow has officially erased all gains minted during the Trump presidency | Markets Insider
> 
> 
> 
> /———/ “*But if Trump doesn't deserve blame for the stock market decline, why did he deserve credit for its rise?”*
> You build a nice house and you get credit. An arsonist burns it down. Is that your fault ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get credit for building a nice house if YOU built it. If you paid people to build it for you, you don't. You get credit for having money. But no, if an arsonist burns it down, it's not your fault. And if you read my original post, I wrote that to some extent, it's not fair to blame Trump for the stock market crash. But I did also ask why he should get credit for the stock market's rise. So far, I haven't seen an answer to that question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ What a stupid comeback. You build a house regardless if you swing a hammer  or do the plumbing or hire experts. You pick the design and location, you furnish it - yeah you get credit. But if it burns down from the work of an arsonist it’s not your fault.
> 
> Sorry, your spin fails.
Click to expand...

Spoken like a guy with enough money to pay other people to do what he wants.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

Oldstyle said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone. But since you asked, aside from the distraction of the hottie in this alt-right nonsense, if this is the best you got, then you got nothing.
> I'd take Biden (or Cruz, or Rubio, or Bush) over the abortion we have in the White House now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's be honest here, Jack...your choice will be between Joe Biden and Donald Trump.  That's the same choice that the American electorate will have.  So you need to convince independents to vote for someone who's never been particularly smart and is now so old his kid's would normally be looking into nursing homes for him and talking about when's the right time to take away his car keys to keep him off the road!  That's the guy you think the voters will send to the Oval Office to lead us in a time of crisis?  I think you're dreaming...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're right on the money here Oldstyle. It will come down to the independents in five or six swing states that will decide the election. But seriously, after the way he and his minions have handled the response to this virus? Take away the car keys???...Yes, and the car, and his license, and make sure he never gets insurance again.
> 
> After his handling of this crisis, yes, I think voters will send someone else to the Oval Office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you oblivious to the latest polls, Jack?  I hate to break this to you but Trump's approval numbers on his handling of the virus pandemic have improved dramatically over the last few days.  How do you think those numbers are going to look when we start coming out of this terrible situation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As they should..over the last few days. That's what happens when you stop looking like you're an incompetent fool and start projecting something that looks like assurance. But before you get too excited over his latest numbers, take a look at his approval of handling the situation last week after his disaster of an address on Wednesday night, the markets tanking on Thursday, and Pence and the experts essentially sidelining him on Friday. I'll give you a hint. It wasn't good.
> 
> I predict shouting the greatest hits will not work come November. Americans will remember who was in office when things went really South. No more but, but, but Obama, but, but, Hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think they'll remember who was in office if the virus is receding in two months...the stock market comes roaring back and jobs as well?  The US is poised to rebound from this better than almost any other nation on earth and we've got the right President to make that happen.
> 
> I predict you on the left shouting about how Trump didn't handle this crisis well will fall on deaf ears if the country is in the midst of a strong recovery.
Click to expand...


No obstruction, collusion, impeachment or Biden. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruce Daniels

sparky said:


> I'd have a tad more respect for Trump if he simply told the public covid-19 is a manufactured crisis
> 
> ~S~


Covid-19 is "a manufactured crisis"? I hesitate to ask this, because I know I'm just going to get a bunch of bullshit, but: What's your evidence for that claim?


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

Oldstyle said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the dilemma for you progressives!  You want a crisis to upend the economy because you've finally grasped the fact that Trump is really good with that and the people know it...but if Trump responds to the crisis well...and he is despite all of the spin places like MSNBC and CNN are desperately trying to put out there that he isn't...he's going to look even better than Joe Biden than he already does!
> 
> 
> 
> First of all Old he'll be called like those he hates,,a socialist, while giving a trillion away.
> 2nd  consumer confidence is way down  No confidence no buying   And then his beautiful DOW is less than 2000..Perhaps some republicans will realize his s__t does stink
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's amusing is that you think Joe Biden is the remedy to this...a guy who had to cheat his way through law school...has been running for President since Watergate was in the headlines and repeatedly has found ways to do or say something so colossally stupid that his campaign implodes!  THAT is your answer to our crisis?  Elect THAT moron?  Give me a break!
Click to expand...




Oldstyle said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the dilemma for you progressives!  You want a crisis to upend the economy because you've finally grasped the fact that Trump is really good with that and the people know it...but if Trump responds to the crisis well...and he is despite all of the spin places like MSNBC and CNN are desperately trying to put out there that he isn't...he's going to look even better than Joe Biden than he already does!
> 
> 
> 
> First of all Old he'll be called like those he hates,,a socialist, while giving a trillion away.
> 2nd  consumer confidence is way down  No confidence no buying   And then his beautiful DOW is less than 2000..Perhaps some republicans will realize his s__t does stink
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's amusing is that you think Joe Biden is the remedy to this...a guy who had to cheat his way through law school...has been running for President since Watergate was in the headlines and repeatedly has found ways to do or say something so colossally stupid that his campaign implodes!  THAT is your answer to our crisis?  Elect THAT moron?  Give me a break!
Click to expand...


Biden’s awesome [emoji2957]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruce Daniels

mudwhistle said:


> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surprisingly enough, that was actually TRUE when Trump tweeted it on February 19 of this year. The actual record high of 29,551.42 for the Dow Jones Industrial Average was set on February 12, 2020. But what a difference a month makes! Today, March 18, the Dow Jones Average closed at 19,898.92, down almost 10,000 points! When Trump was inaugurated, on January 19, 2017, the Dow closed at 19,804.72. All the gains made under the Trump administration have been essentially wiped out. Now, I know that Trumpers will complain that it's not fair to blame Trump because the coronavirus is wreaking havoc on the economy. To some extent, that's true. But if Trump doesn't deserve blame for the stock market decline, why did he deserve credit for its rise?
> 
> Four Charts Comparing Trump’s Vs. Obama’s Stock Market Returns
> The Dow has officially erased all gains minted during the Trump presidency | Markets Insider
> 
> 
> 
> I know this has been said before.....but this is really the dumbest thread on USMB so far.
> 
> The only way your OP would be rational is if Trump was the cause of the virus.
> 
> And that's why China is trying to get Democrats in the media to blame him.
> Talking about Russian influence.....this is Chinese influence in our elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If this is the dumbest thread on this board, why are you posting here? And if you'll actually READ my post, I am not blaming Trump for the coronavirus. I'm asking, if he doesn't deserve blame for the stock market decline, why did Trump deserve credit for its rise? So far, I still haven't seen an answer to that question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because presidents like Trump believe in a strong economy. They aren't progressive/Keynesian dickheads that pick winners and losers. They don't believe in a two-tier justice system that favors party members while screwing everyone else because of their politics. They also believe in a sound economic policy that provides a leg up to businesses instead of trying to punish success. So...yes...Trump had alot to do with the rise of the stock market. It's difficult to blame him for a nation (China) that is using bio-warfare to try to destroy our economy and a bunch of Democrats/Communists who are happy to help them in doing it.
Click to expand...

Trump doesn't believe in a two-tier justice system?? Hasn't he been pardoning his cronies and fellow travelers? You imply that Presidents who aren't Trump don't believe in a strong economy. Do you really believe that? Don't you know that how well (or badly) the economy is doing is often the biggest single determinant for a President's re-election or defeat? So why wouldn't every President want the economy to be strong during their tenure? Oh, and your evidence for the coronavirus being bio-warfare is what? If it were, why would they release it in China first? Wouldn't it make more sense to create the virus in a secure lab and then release it in the U.S. first? But that's not what happened.


----------



## Bruce Daniels

Butch_Coolidge said:


> Dow is back up to 20,213 as of 9:30 [emoji805] am.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oooops. Not as of this evening. It's down over 900 points, and finished at 19,173.98. What happened?


----------



## DrLove

Bruce Daniels said:


> Surprisingly enough, that was actually TRUE when Trump tweeted it on February 19 of this year. The actual record high of 29,551.42 for the Dow Jones Industrial Average was set on February 12, 2020. But what a difference a month makes! Today, March 18, the Dow Jones Average closed at 19,898.92, down almost 10,000 points! When Trump was inaugurated, on January 19, 2017, the Dow closed at 19,804.72. All the gains made under the Trump administration have been essentially wiped out. Now, I know that Trumpers will complain that it's not fair to blame Trump because the coronavirus is wreaking havoc on the economy. To some extent, that's true. But if Trump doesn't deserve blame for the stock market decline, why did he deserve credit for its rise?
> 
> Four Charts Comparing Trump’s Vs. Obama’s Stock Market Returns
> The Dow has officially erased all gains minted during the Trump presidency | Markets Insider



Another excellent day eh? 

He needs to stop holding his daily lie fest and let the experts handle it. 

19,173.98 *−913.21* (4.55%)
Mar 20, 6:31 PM EDT


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Bruce Daniels said:


> Surprisingly enough, that was actually TRUE when Trump tweeted it on February 19 of this year. The actual record high of 29,551.42 for the Dow Jones Industrial Average was set on February 12, 2020. But what a difference a month makes! Today, March 18, the Dow Jones Average closed at 19,898.92, down almost 10,000 points! When Trump was inaugurated, on January 19, 2017, the Dow closed at 19,804.72. All the gains made under the Trump administration have been essentially wiped out. Now, I know that Trumpers will complain that it's not fair to blame Trump because the coronavirus is wreaking havoc on the economy. To some extent, that's true. But if Trump doesn't deserve blame for the stock market decline, why did he deserve credit for its rise?
> 
> Four Charts Comparing Trump’s Vs. Obama’s Stock Market Returns
> The Dow has officially erased all gains minted during the Trump presidency | Markets Insider


You know that you are lying, and everyone else knows that you are lying, so you are sounding like a fool


----------



## Bruce Daniels

Yarddog said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be burnt toast if that zombie brained Biden gets in there.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning to vote for him if he doesn't succumb to Covid-19 before then.  I have had trump fatigue since he was 9 months into office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you have Trump fatigue. The Democrats and their news media have made sure of that. How else are they going to win an election outside of impeaching the opposition?
Click to expand...

Trump fatigue is due to Trump. Is metal fatigue due to plastic?


----------



## DrLove

Oldstyle said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the dilemma for you progressives!  You want a crisis to upend the economy because you've finally grasped the fact that Trump is really good with that and the people know it...but if Trump responds to the crisis well...and he is despite all of the spin places like MSNBC and CNN are desperately trying to put out there that he isn't...he's going to look even better than Joe Biden than he already does!
> 
> 
> 
> First of all Old he'll be called like those he hates,,a socialist, while giving a trillion away.
> 2nd  consumer confidence is way down  No confidence no buying   And then his beautiful DOW is less than 2000..Perhaps some republicans will realize his s__t does stink
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's amusing is that you think Joe Biden is the remedy to this...a guy who had to cheat his way through law school...has been running for President since Watergate was in the headlines and repeatedly has found ways to do or say something so colossally stupid that his campaign implodes!  THAT is your answer to our crisis?  Elect THAT moron?  Give me a break!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please   you're better than that Stop what BS??  Trump is a crook  and his daddy bought his way INTO  and OUT of college a history of cheating and lying    That's your man?? Sink with him then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump got a degree in Economics from one of the best business schools on the planet!  Joe Biden got degrees in History and Political Science!  Trump is my "man" because Trump understands economics.  Biden?  He's an idiot.  He's always been an idiot!  He'll always BE an idiot!
Click to expand...


According to his professor, he was "the dumbest goddamn student I ever had".

Degree in economics? Heh - He'd have been better off getting his D average from Trump University


----------



## Bruce Daniels

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you trying to convince, yourself? With Biden as the only alternative, dims have nothing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone. But since you asked, aside from the distraction of the hottie in this alt-right nonsense, if this is the best you got, then you got nothing.
> I'd take Biden (or Cruz, or Rubio, or Bush) over the abortion we have in the White House now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's be honest here, Jack...your choice will be between Joe Biden and Donald Trump.  That's the same choice that the American electorate will have.  So you need to convince independents to vote for someone who's never been particularly smart and is now so old his kid's would normally be looking into nursing homes for him and talking about when's the right time to take away his car keys to keep him off the road!  That's the guy you think the voters will send to the Oval Office to lead us in a time of crisis?  I think you're dreaming...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're right on the money here Oldstyle. It will come down to the independents in five or six swing states that will decide the election. But seriously, after the way he and his minions have handled the response to this virus? Take away the car keys???...Yes, and the car, and his license, and make sure he never gets insurance again.
> 
> After his handling of this crisis, yes, I think voters will send someone else to the Oval Office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you oblivious to the latest polls, Jack?  I hate to break this to you but Trump's approval numbers on his handling of the virus pandemic have improved dramatically over the last few days.  How do you think those numbers are going to look when we start coming out of this terrible situation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As they should..over the last few days. That's what happens when you stop looking like you're an incompetent fool and start projecting something that looks like assurance. But before you get too excited over his latest numbers, take a look at his approval of handling the situation last week after his disaster of an address on Wednesday night, the markets tanking on Thursday, and Pence and the experts essentially sidelining him on Friday. I'll give you a hint. It wasn't good.
> 
> I predict shouting the greatest hits will not work come November. Americans will remember who was in office when things went really South. No more but, but, but Obama, but, but, Hillary.
Click to expand...

Mid-week, Trump did actually appear somewhat presidential, for the first time in more than three years. But in the last couple of days, he reverted to type. A reporter tossed him what was basically a softball question, asking Trump, "What would you say to those people who are scared right now?" All Trump had to do was say something like, "Rest assured, the U.S. government is doing everything it possibly can to solve this problem. We are working every waking hour trying to solve this crisis." But Trump said nothing like that. Instead, he attacked the reporter for asking the question. How clueless is he?


----------



## Bruce Daniels

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surprisingly enough, that was actually TRUE when Trump tweeted it on February 19 of this year. The actual record high of 29,551.42 for the Dow Jones Industrial Average was set on February 12, 2020. But what a difference a month makes! Today, March 18, the Dow Jones Average closed at 19,898.92, down almost 10,000 points! When Trump was inaugurated, on January 19, 2017, the Dow closed at 19,804.72. All the gains made under the Trump administration have been essentially wiped out. Now, I know that Trumpers will complain that it's not fair to blame Trump because the coronavirus is wreaking havoc on the economy. To some extent, that's true. But if Trump doesn't deserve blame for the stock market decline, why did he deserve credit for its rise?
> 
> Four Charts Comparing Trump’s Vs. Obama’s Stock Market Returns
> The Dow has officially erased all gains minted during the Trump presidency | Markets Insider
> 
> 
> 
> You know that you are lying, and everyone else knows that you are lying, so you are sounding like a fool
Click to expand...

I'm lying about what? Those are FACTS. And in fact, the stock market is even lower now than it was when I made my original post.


----------



## Bruce Daniels

westwall said:


> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surprisingly enough, that was actually TRUE when Trump tweeted it on February 19 of this year. The actual record high of 29,551.42 for the Dow Jones Industrial Average was set on February 12, 2020. But what a difference a month makes! Today, March 18, the Dow Jones Average closed at 19,898.92, down almost 10,000 points! When Trump was inaugurated, on January 19, 2017, the Dow closed at 19,804.72. All the gains made under the Trump administration have been essentially wiped out. Now, I know that Trumpers will complain that it's not fair to blame Trump because the coronavirus is wreaking havoc on the economy. To some extent, that's true. But if Trump doesn't deserve blame for the stock market decline, why did he deserve credit for its rise?
> 
> Four Charts Comparing Trump’s Vs. Obama’s Stock Market Returns
> The Dow has officially erased all gains minted during the Trump presidency | Markets Insider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, you just might get your wish.  The US economy just might collapse.  But what will you do when your welfare checks stop?
Click to expand...

My _wish_ is that Trump will just go away, forever. I hope that the U.S. economy will recover quickly, but I don't know what's going to happen. But do you imagine that I live on some magical island where none of this affects me or anyone I know? We're all in this mess together, like it or not.


----------



## Oldstyle

DrLove said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the dilemma for you progressives!  You want a crisis to upend the economy because you've finally grasped the fact that Trump is really good with that and the people know it...but if Trump responds to the crisis well...and he is despite all of the spin places like MSNBC and CNN are desperately trying to put out there that he isn't...he's going to look even better than Joe Biden than he already does!
> 
> 
> 
> First of all Old he'll be called like those he hates,,a socialist, while giving a trillion away.
> 2nd  consumer confidence is way down  No confidence no buying   And then his beautiful DOW is less than 2000..Perhaps some republicans will realize his s__t does stink
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's amusing is that you think Joe Biden is the remedy to this...a guy who had to cheat his way through law school...has been running for President since Watergate was in the headlines and repeatedly has found ways to do or say something so colossally stupid that his campaign implodes!  THAT is your answer to our crisis?  Elect THAT moron?  Give me a break!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please   you're better than that Stop what BS??  Trump is a crook  and his daddy bought his way INTO  and OUT of college a history of cheating and lying    That's your man?? Sink with him then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump got a degree in Economics from one of the best business schools on the planet!  Joe Biden got degrees in History and Political Science!  Trump is my "man" because Trump understands economics.  Biden?  He's an idiot.  He's always been an idiot!  He'll always BE an idiot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to his professor, he was "the dumbest goddamn student I ever had".
> 
> Degree in economics? Heh - He'd have been better off getting his D average from Trump University
Click to expand...


Ah yes...the claim made by a friend of William Kelly...a claim that can't be verified because William T. Kelly was long DEAD by that point?  Take that silly shit somewhere else, Doc...you're embarrassing yourself!


----------



## it_is_the_light

the Stockmarket is DEAD under the Fiat System ..

How long can they do this before the Switch to Crypto and Gold Backed XRP  ???

New York Fed pledges to offer $1 trillion a day in overnight repo loans

*New York Fed pledges to offer $1 trillion a day in overnight repo loans*



(Reuters) - The New York Federal Reserve said it will make up to $1 trillion a day available for loans in the repo market for the remainder of this week.

The Fed said it will offer up to $500 billion in overnight repo loans each morning and an additional $500 billion in overnight repo loans each afternoon.

This is the latest effort from the central bank to keep markets operating smoothly despite volatility related to the coronavirus pandemic. Earlier Tuesday, the Fed said it would reinstate a funding facility used during the 2008 financial crisis to get credit directly to businesses and households.

On Sunday, the U.S. central bank slashed rates to near zero and announced it would purchase $700 billion in Treasuries and mortgage-backed securities.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Bruce Daniels said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surprisingly enough, that was actually TRUE when Trump tweeted it on February 19 of this year. The actual record high of 29,551.42 for the Dow Jones Industrial Average was set on February 12, 2020. But what a difference a month makes! Today, March 18, the Dow Jones Average closed at 19,898.92, down almost 10,000 points! When Trump was inaugurated, on January 19, 2017, the Dow closed at 19,804.72. All the gains made under the Trump administration have been essentially wiped out. Now, I know that Trumpers will complain that it's not fair to blame Trump because the coronavirus is wreaking havoc on the economy. To some extent, that's true. But if Trump doesn't deserve blame for the stock market decline, why did he deserve credit for its rise?
> 
> Four Charts Comparing Trump’s Vs. Obama’s Stock Market Returns
> The Dow has officially erased all gains minted during the Trump presidency | Markets Insider
> 
> 
> 
> /———/ “*But if Trump doesn't deserve blame for the stock market decline, why did he deserve credit for its rise?”*
> You build a nice house and you get credit. An arsonist burns it down. Is that your fault ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get credit for building a nice house if YOU built it. If you paid people to build it for you, you don't. You get credit for having money. But no, if an arsonist burns it down, it's not your fault. And if you read my original post, I wrote that to some extent, it's not fair to blame Trump for the stock market crash. But I did also ask why he should get credit for the stock market's rise. So far, I haven't seen an answer to that question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ What a stupid comeback. You build a house regardless if you swing a hammer  or do the plumbing or hire experts. You pick the design and location, you furnish it - yeah you get credit. But if it burns down from the work of an arsonist it’s not your fault.
> 
> Sorry, your spin fails.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spoken like a guy with enough money to pay other people to do what he wants.
Click to expand...

/——/ In what universe does that refute my analogy? Do you even remember what the topic was about? Geeeeze, class envy seeps out of your pores. Get a job and pay your own way.


----------



## mudwhistle

Bruce Daniels said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surprisingly enough, that was actually TRUE when Trump tweeted it on February 19 of this year. The actual record high of 29,551.42 for the Dow Jones Industrial Average was set on February 12, 2020. But what a difference a month makes! Today, March 18, the Dow Jones Average closed at 19,898.92, down almost 10,000 points! When Trump was inaugurated, on January 19, 2017, the Dow closed at 19,804.72. All the gains made under the Trump administration have been essentially wiped out. Now, I know that Trumpers will complain that it's not fair to blame Trump because the coronavirus is wreaking havoc on the economy. To some extent, that's true. But if Trump doesn't deserve blame for the stock market decline, why did he deserve credit for its rise?
> 
> Four Charts Comparing Trump’s Vs. Obama’s Stock Market Returns
> The Dow has officially erased all gains minted during the Trump presidency | Markets Insider
> 
> 
> 
> I know this has been said before.....but this is really the dumbest thread on USMB so far.
> 
> The only way your OP would be rational is if Trump was the cause of the virus.
> 
> And that's why China is trying to get Democrats in the media to blame him.
> Talking about Russian influence.....this is Chinese influence in our elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If this is the dumbest thread on this board, why are you posting here? And if you'll actually READ my post, I am not blaming Trump for the coronavirus. I'm asking, if he doesn't deserve blame for the stock market decline, why did Trump deserve credit for its rise? So far, I still haven't seen an answer to that question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because presidents like Trump believe in a strong economy. They aren't progressive/Keynesian dickheads that pick winners and losers. They don't believe in a two-tier justice system that favors party members while screwing everyone else because of their politics. They also believe in a sound economic policy that provides a leg up to businesses instead of trying to punish success. So...yes...Trump had alot to do with the rise of the stock market. It's difficult to blame him for a nation (China) that is using bio-warfare to try to destroy our economy and a bunch of Democrats/Communists who are happy to help them in doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump doesn't believe in a two-tier justice system?? Hasn't he been pardoning his cronies and fellow travelers? You imply that Presidents who aren't Trump don't believe in a strong economy. Do you really believe that? Don't you know that how well (or badly) the economy is doing is often the biggest single determinant for a President's re-election or defeat? So why wouldn't every President want the economy to be strong during their tenure? Oh, and your evidence for the coronavirus being bio-warfare is what? If it were, why would they release it in China first? Wouldn't it make more sense to create the virus in a secure lab and then release it in the U.S. first? But that's not what happened.
Click to expand...

Trump pardons people who were victims of a two-tiered justice system. 
In a two-tiered justice system....the guilty often escape justice while the innocent are punished for just being a Trump associate.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

Bruce Daniels said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dow is back up to 20,213 as of 9:30 [emoji805] am.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Oooops. Not as of this evening. It's down over 900 points, and finished at 19,173.98. What happened?
Click to expand...


Not abnormal under the circumstances. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mudwhistle

sparky said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Believing that flooding the market with cash during a recovery doesn't mean you're a Keynesian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've zero clue Muddy
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the clueless liberal....
> 
> keep telling yourself that if it makes you feel better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm no Liberal
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...

Well...you're acting like one.


----------



## mudwhistle

DrLove said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the dilemma for you progressives!  You want a crisis to upend the economy because you've finally grasped the fact that Trump is really good with that and the people know it...but if Trump responds to the crisis well...and he is despite all of the spin places like MSNBC and CNN are desperately trying to put out there that he isn't...he's going to look even better than Joe Biden than he already does!
> 
> 
> 
> First of all Old he'll be called like those he hates,,a socialist, while giving a trillion away.
> 2nd  consumer confidence is way down  No confidence no buying   And then his beautiful DOW is less than 2000..Perhaps some republicans will realize his s__t does stink
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's amusing is that you think Joe Biden is the remedy to this...a guy who had to cheat his way through law school...has been running for President since Watergate was in the headlines and repeatedly has found ways to do or say something so colossally stupid that his campaign implodes!  THAT is your answer to our crisis?  Elect THAT moron?  Give me a break!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please   you're better than that Stop what BS??  Trump is a crook  and his daddy bought his way INTO  and OUT of college a history of cheating and lying    That's your man?? Sink with him then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump got a degree in Economics from one of the best business schools on the planet!  Joe Biden got degrees in History and Political Science!  Trump is my "man" because Trump understands economics.  Biden?  He's an idiot.  He's always been an idiot!  He'll always BE an idiot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to his professor, he was "the dumbest goddamn student I ever had".
> 
> Degree in economics? Heh - He'd have been better off getting his D average from Trump University
Click to expand...


----------



## Rye Catcher

deannalw said:


> We'll be burnt toast if that zombie brained Biden gets in there.



I doubt that.  The swamp under a Biden Presidency will be cleaned, no more cronyism; Biden will surround himself with the best and the brightest, not the greedy and the self serving; not Yes men and women, but a diverse administration of experts in their fields; experts who will advise the president, who will actually listen to them, not fire them when he is told something he didn't want to hear.

Face it folks, donald trump is inept, incompetent and completely dishonest.  He acts by whims and his gut, but a whim and a fat belly does not provide the necessary thought to consider the consequences of his actions - both expected and those unexpected - and of his policies and impromptu statements as a real leader must do.


----------



## edward37

mudwhistle said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all Old he'll be called like those he hates,,a socialist, while giving a trillion away.
> 2nd  consumer confidence is way down  No confidence no buying   And then his beautiful DOW is less than 2000..Perhaps some republicans will realize his s__t does stink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's amusing is that you think Joe Biden is the remedy to this...a guy who had to cheat his way through law school...has been running for President since Watergate was in the headlines and repeatedly has found ways to do or say something so colossally stupid that his campaign implodes!  THAT is your answer to our crisis?  Elect THAT moron?  Give me a break!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please   you're better than that Stop what BS??  Trump is a crook  and his daddy bought his way INTO  and OUT of college a history of cheating and lying    That's your man?? Sink with him then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump got a degree in Economics from one of the best business schools on the planet!  Joe Biden got degrees in History and Political Science!  Trump is my "man" because Trump understands economics.  Biden?  He's an idiot.  He's always been an idiot!  He'll always BE an idiot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to his professor, he was "the dumbest goddamn student I ever had".
> 
> Degree in economics? Heh - He'd have been better off getting his D average from Trump University
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Muddy ,,Raw truth??   You and trump wouldn't know raw truth if it hit you in the face


----------



## edward37

Rye Catcher said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be burnt toast if that zombie brained Biden gets in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that.  The swamp under a Biden Presidency will be cleaned, no more cronyism; Biden will surround himself with the best and the brightest, not the greedy and the self serving; not Yes men and women, but a diverse administration of experts in their fields; experts who will advise the president, who will actually listen to them, not fire them when he is told something he didn't want to hear.
> 
> Face it folks, donald trump is inept, incompetent and completely dishonest.  He acts by whims and his gut, but a whim and a fat belly does not provide the necessary thought to consider the consequences of his actions - both expected and those unexpected - and of his policies and impromptu statements as a real leader must do.
Click to expand...

BEST post of the month  Thank you


----------



## DrLove

edward37 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's amusing is that you think Joe Biden is the remedy to this...a guy who had to cheat his way through law school...has been running for President since Watergate was in the headlines and repeatedly has found ways to do or say something so colossally stupid that his campaign implodes!  THAT is your answer to our crisis?  Elect THAT moron?  Give me a break!
> 
> 
> 
> Please   you're better than that Stop what BS??  Trump is a crook  and his daddy bought his way INTO  and OUT of college a history of cheating and lying    That's your man?? Sink with him then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump got a degree in Economics from one of the best business schools on the planet!  Joe Biden got degrees in History and Political Science!  Trump is my "man" because Trump understands economics.  Biden?  He's an idiot.  He's always been an idiot!  He'll always BE an idiot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to his professor, he was "the dumbest goddamn student I ever had".
> 
> Degree in economics? Heh - He'd have been better off getting his D average from Trump University
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muddy ,,Raw truth??   You and trump wouldn't know raw truth if it hit you in the face
Click to expand...


Muddy & Company when truth comes-a-comes-a-knockin'


----------



## mudwhistle

edward37 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's amusing is that you think Joe Biden is the remedy to this...a guy who had to cheat his way through law school...has been running for President since Watergate was in the headlines and repeatedly has found ways to do or say something so colossally stupid that his campaign implodes!  THAT is your answer to our crisis?  Elect THAT moron?  Give me a break!
> 
> 
> 
> Please   you're better than that Stop what BS??  Trump is a crook  and his daddy bought his way INTO  and OUT of college a history of cheating and lying    That's your man?? Sink with him then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump got a degree in Economics from one of the best business schools on the planet!  Joe Biden got degrees in History and Political Science!  Trump is my "man" because Trump understands economics.  Biden?  He's an idiot.  He's always been an idiot!  He'll always BE an idiot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to his professor, he was "the dumbest goddamn student I ever had".
> 
> Degree in economics? Heh - He'd have been better off getting his D average from Trump University
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muddy ,,Raw truth??   You and trump wouldn't know raw truth if it hit you in the face
Click to expand...

You wouldn't know a lie if it kicked you in the nuts.


----------



## mudwhistle

DrLove said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please   you're better than that Stop what BS??  Trump is a crook  and his daddy bought his way INTO  and OUT of college a history of cheating and lying    That's your man?? Sink with him then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump got a degree in Economics from one of the best business schools on the planet!  Joe Biden got degrees in History and Political Science!  Trump is my "man" because Trump understands economics.  Biden?  He's an idiot.  He's always been an idiot!  He'll always BE an idiot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to his professor, he was "the dumbest goddamn student I ever had".
> 
> Degree in economics? Heh - He'd have been better off getting his D average from Trump University
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muddy ,,Raw truth??   You and trump wouldn't know raw truth if it hit you in the face
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muddy & Company when truth comes-a-comes-a-knockin'
Click to expand...

Again....you're living in denial.
The only reason the media made this into a pandemic is because of who's in the WH. 
And we can all be assured that you'll go to your grave swearing media coverage had nothing to do with it.


----------



## edward37

mudwhistle said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump got a degree in Economics from one of the best business schools on the planet!  Joe Biden got degrees in History and Political Science!  Trump is my "man" because Trump understands economics.  Biden?  He's an idiot.  He's always been an idiot!  He'll always BE an idiot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to his professor, he was "the dumbest goddamn student I ever had".
> 
> Degree in economics? Heh - He'd have been better off getting his D average from Trump University
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muddy ,,Raw truth??   You and trump wouldn't know raw truth if it hit you in the face
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muddy & Company when truth comes-a-comes-a-knockin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again....you're living in denial.
> The only reason the media made this into a pandemic is because of who's in the WH.
> And we can all be assured that you'll go to your grave swearing media coverage had nothing to do with it.
Click to expand...

All the media is doing is separating the truth from the trump lies  You can't stand the truth which is why you support trump


----------



## DrLove

mudwhistle said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump got a degree in Economics from one of the best business schools on the planet!  Joe Biden got degrees in History and Political Science!  Trump is my "man" because Trump understands economics.  Biden?  He's an idiot.  He's always been an idiot!  He'll always BE an idiot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to his professor, he was "the dumbest goddamn student I ever had".
> 
> Degree in economics? Heh - He'd have been better off getting his D average from Trump University
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muddy ,,Raw truth??   You and trump wouldn't know raw truth if it hit you in the face
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muddy & Company when truth comes-a-comes-a-knockin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again....you're living in denial.
> The only reason the media made this into a pandemic is because of who's in the WH.
> And we can all be assured that you'll go to your grave swearing media coverage had nothing to do with it.
Click to expand...


Media caused the pandemic? Dem hoax & all that? That's funny! 

We are where we are right now because Donnie dithered for two months and continues to do little to nothing.


----------



## edward37

Lets not screw this up ,,,first time in history we can sit by the TV,read, do nothing  and accomplish so much


----------



## edward37

mudwhistle said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump got a degree in Economics from one of the best business schools on the planet!  Joe Biden got degrees in History and Political Science!  Trump is my "man" because Trump understands economics.  Biden?  He's an idiot.  He's always been an idiot!  He'll always BE an idiot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to his professor, he was "the dumbest goddamn student I ever had".
> 
> Degree in economics? Heh - He'd have been better off getting his D average from Trump University
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muddy ,,Raw truth??   You and trump wouldn't know raw truth if it hit you in the face
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muddy & Company when truth comes-a-comes-a-knockin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again....you're living in denial.
> The only reason the media made this into a pandemic is because of who's in the WH.
> And we can all be assured that you'll go to your grave swearing media coverage had nothing to do with it.
Click to expand...

TEAR EM UP Muddy


----------



## DrLove

edward37 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to his professor, he was "the dumbest goddamn student I ever had".
> 
> Degree in economics? Heh - He'd have been better off getting his D average from Trump University
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muddy ,,Raw truth??   You and trump wouldn't know raw truth if it hit you in the face
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muddy & Company when truth comes-a-comes-a-knockin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again....you're living in denial.
> The only reason the media made this into a pandemic is because of who's in the WH.
> And we can all be assured that you'll go to your grave swearing media coverage had nothing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TEAR EM UP Muddy
Click to expand...


I may have made too much to qualify last year. But if I get a check, it's going in the form of tips to the waiters, waitresses and bartenders here in Oregon I like who've been most affected.


----------



## edward37

Notice all those helping out in these sorry times are mainly those that republicans didn't want to give $15 an hour to


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

it_is_the_light said:


> the Stockmarket is DEAD under the Fiat System ..
> 
> How long can they do this before the Switch to Crypto and Gold Backed XRP  ???
> 
> New York Fed pledges to offer $1 trillion a day in overnight repo loans
> 
> *New York Fed pledges to offer $1 trillion a day in overnight repo loans*
> 
> 
> 
> (Reuters) - The New York Federal Reserve said it will make up to $1 trillion a day available for loans in the repo market for the remainder of this week.
> 
> The Fed said it will offer up to $500 billion in overnight repo loans each morning and an additional $500 billion in overnight repo loans each afternoon.
> 
> This is the latest effort from the central bank to keep markets operating smoothly despite volatility related to the coronavirus pandemic. Earlier Tuesday, the Fed said it would reinstate a funding facility used during the 2008 financial crisis to get credit directly to businesses and households.
> 
> On Sunday, the U.S. central bank slashed rates to near zero and announced it would purchase $700 billion in Treasuries and mortgage-backed securities.



*How long can they do this before the Switch to Crypto and Gold Backed XRP ???*

How would Crypto and Gold Backed XRP help with liquidity issues?


----------



## Rye Catcher

mudwhistle said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump got a degree in Economics from one of the best business schools on the planet!  Joe Biden got degrees in History and Political Science!  Trump is my "man" because Trump understands economics.  Biden?  He's an idiot.  He's always been an idiot!  He'll always BE an idiot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to his professor, he was "the dumbest goddamn student I ever had".
> 
> Degree in economics? Heh - He'd have been better off getting his D average from Trump University
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muddy ,,Raw truth??   You and trump wouldn't know raw truth if it hit you in the face
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muddy & Company when truth comes-a-comes-a-knockin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again....you're living in denial.
> The only reason the media made this into a pandemic is because of who's in the WH.
> And we can all be assured that you'll go to your grave swearing media coverage had nothing to do with it.
Click to expand...


You failed to study the theory of holes; stop digging, you have already proved yourself to be a hack and a biddable fool.  Put down your shovel and crawl away.


----------



## Rye Catcher

Butch_Coolidge said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not trying to convince anyone. But since you asked, aside from the distraction of the hottie in this alt-right nonsense, if this is the best you got, then you got nothing.
> I'd take Biden (or Cruz, or Rubio, or Bush) over the abortion we have in the White House now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's be honest here, Jack...your choice will be between Joe Biden and Donald Trump.  That's the same choice that the American electorate will have.  So you need to convince independents to vote for someone who's never been particularly smart and is now so old his kid's would normally be looking into nursing homes for him and talking about when's the right time to take away his car keys to keep him off the road!  That's the guy you think the voters will send to the Oval Office to lead us in a time of crisis?  I think you're dreaming...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're right on the money here Oldstyle. It will come down to the independents in five or six swing states that will decide the election. But seriously, after the way he and his minions have handled the response to this virus? Take away the car keys???...Yes, and the car, and his license, and make sure he never gets insurance again.
> 
> After his handling of this crisis, yes, I think voters will send someone else to the Oval Office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you oblivious to the latest polls, Jack?  I hate to break this to you but Trump's approval numbers on his handling of the virus pandemic have improved dramatically over the last few days.  How do you think those numbers are going to look when we start coming out of this terrible situation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As they should..over the last few days. That's what happens when you stop looking like you're an incompetent fool and start projecting something that looks like assurance. But before you get too excited over his latest numbers, take a look at his approval of handling the situation last week after his disaster of an address on Wednesday night, the markets tanking on Thursday, and Pence and the experts essentially sidelining him on Friday. I'll give you a hint. It wasn't good.
> 
> I predict shouting the greatest hits will not work come November. Americans will remember who was in office when things went really South. No more but, but, but Obama, but, but, Hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit about either of those has beens or wanna bees. I’m voting for Don again this year. You want to vote for corn pop, go for it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



Ugh.


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## Butch_Coolidge

Rye Catcher said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's be honest here, Jack...your choice will be between Joe Biden and Donald Trump.  That's the same choice that the American electorate will have.  So you need to convince independents to vote for someone who's never been particularly smart and is now so old his kid's would normally be looking into nursing homes for him and talking about when's the right time to take away his car keys to keep him off the road!  That's the guy you think the voters will send to the Oval Office to lead us in a time of crisis?  I think you're dreaming...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right on the money here Oldstyle. It will come down to the independents in five or six swing states that will decide the election. But seriously, after the way he and his minions have handled the response to this virus? Take away the car keys???...Yes, and the car, and his license, and make sure he never gets insurance again.
> 
> After his handling of this crisis, yes, I think voters will send someone else to the Oval Office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you oblivious to the latest polls, Jack?  I hate to break this to you but Trump's approval numbers on his handling of the virus pandemic have improved dramatically over the last few days.  How do you think those numbers are going to look when we start coming out of this terrible situation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As they should..over the last few days. That's what happens when you stop looking like you're an incompetent fool and start projecting something that looks like assurance. But before you get too excited over his latest numbers, take a look at his approval of handling the situation last week after his disaster of an address on Wednesday night, the markets tanking on Thursday, and Pence and the experts essentially sidelining him on Friday. I'll give you a hint. It wasn't good.
> 
> I predict shouting the greatest hits will not work come November. Americans will remember who was in office when things went really South. No more but, but, but Obama, but, but, Hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit about either of those has beens or wanna bees. I’m voting for Don again this year. You want to vote for corn pop, go for it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh.
Click to expand...


Here’s your boy...ugh, indeed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mudwhistle

Rye Catcher said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to his professor, he was "the dumbest goddamn student I ever had".
> 
> Degree in economics? Heh - He'd have been better off getting his D average from Trump University
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muddy ,,Raw truth??   You and trump wouldn't know raw truth if it hit you in the face
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muddy & Company when truth comes-a-comes-a-knockin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again....you're living in denial.
> The only reason the media made this into a pandemic is because of who's in the WH.
> And we can all be assured that you'll go to your grave swearing media coverage had nothing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You failed to study the theory of holes; stop digging, you have already proved yourself to be a hack and a biddable fool.  Put down your shovel and crawl away.
Click to expand...

Fuck you....you fucking liberal fucking hack.


----------



## mudwhistle

edward37 said:


> Notice all those helping out in these sorry times are mainly those that republicans didn't want to give $15 an hour to


You mean truck drivers?


----------



## Faun

mudwhistle said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muddy ,,Raw truth??   You and trump wouldn't know raw truth if it hit you in the face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muddy & Company when truth comes-a-comes-a-knockin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again....you're living in denial.
> The only reason the media made this into a pandemic is because of who's in the WH.
> And we can all be assured that you'll go to your grave swearing media coverage had nothing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You failed to study the theory of holes; stop digging, you have already proved yourself to be a hack and a biddable fool.  Put down your shovel and crawl away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck you....you fucking liberal fucking hack.
Click to expand...

^ ^ ^ ^ ^


----------



## Bruce Daniels

mudwhistle said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muddy ,,Raw truth??   You and trump wouldn't know raw truth if it hit you in the face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muddy & Company when truth comes-a-comes-a-knockin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again....you're living in denial.
> The only reason the media made this into a pandemic is because of who's in the WH.
> And we can all be assured that you'll go to your grave swearing media coverage had nothing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You failed to study the theory of holes; stop digging, you have already proved yourself to be a hack and a biddable fool.  Put down your shovel and crawl away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck you....you fucking liberal fucking hack.
Click to expand...

If the media made this into a pandemic, how did they get Trump to go along with it?


----------



## edward37

mudwhistle said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice all those helping out in these sorry times are mainly those that republicans didn't want to give $15 an hour to
> 
> 
> 
> You mean truck drivers?
Click to expand...

no  people stocking the shelves people handing you your take out order etc etc


----------



## mudwhistle

Bruce Daniels said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muddy ,,Raw truth??   You and trump wouldn't know raw truth if it hit you in the face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muddy & Company when truth comes-a-comes-a-knockin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again....you're living in denial.
> The only reason the media made this into a pandemic is because of who's in the WH.
> And we can all be assured that you'll go to your grave swearing media coverage had nothing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You failed to study the theory of holes; stop digging, you have already proved yourself to be a hack and a biddable fool.  Put down your shovel and crawl away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck you....you fucking liberal fucking hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the media made this into a pandemic, how did they get Trump to go along with it?
Click to expand...

By making him an offer he couldn't refuse.


If he refuses to go along they'll claim he doesn't care
If he goes along the media will accuse him of being a socialist
If he does nothing they'll accuse him of letting the crisis get worse
If he does too much they'll accuse him of going too far
If he tells the truth about the virus they''ll call him a racist
You see....Democrats have created the perfect hoax. No matter what he does...somebody will blame it all on Trump.
Meanwhile Trump can't hold rallies.....which is why the media created panic in the public. They wanted to create a crisis that would shut down the campaign. Right before the virus became a problem everyone was telling the DNC to shut everything down. That's why I believe most of this crisis is a result of over-hyped media create panic. The only hardship is going to the grocery store trying to find food and TP. Venezuela was a test-run. Now it's here in America. If we fight it we'll get put in a gulag. So we have to just stay home and hope things get better.


----------



## mudwhistle

edward37 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice all those helping out in these sorry times are mainly those that republicans didn't want to give $15 an hour to
> 
> 
> 
> You mean truck drivers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no  people stocking the shelves people handing you your take out order etc etc
Click to expand...

If you're still using take out you're risking getting infected. 
You should be cooking your own food.
Food that has been sealed in cans...jars...packaging that hasn't been touched...
You should learn to make your own bread. 
You should learn to cook your own food.
You should learn to grow vegetables. 
You should learn to hunt.
Don't wait for a handout from the government.


----------



## DrLove

mudwhistle said:


> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muddy & Company when truth comes-a-comes-a-knockin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again....you're living in denial.
> The only reason the media made this into a pandemic is because of who's in the WH.
> And we can all be assured that you'll go to your grave swearing media coverage had nothing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You failed to study the theory of holes; stop digging, you have already proved yourself to be a hack and a biddable fool.  Put down your shovel and crawl away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck you....you fucking liberal fucking hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the media made this into a pandemic, how did they get Trump to go along with it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By making him an offer he couldn't refuse.
> 
> 
> If he refuses to go along they'll claim he doesn't care
> If he goes along the media will accuse him of being a socialist
> If he does nothing they'll accuse him of letting the crisis get worse
> If he does too much they'll accuse him of going too far
> If he tells the truth about the virus they''ll call him a racist
> You see....Democrats have created the perfect hoax. No matter what he does...somebody will blame it all on Trump.
> Meanwhile Trump can't hold rallies.....which is why the media created panic in the public. They wanted to create a crisis that would shut down the campaign. Right before the virus became a problem everyone was telling the DNC to shut everything down. That's why I believe most of this crisis is a result of over-hyped media create panic. The only hardship is going to the grocery store trying to find food and TP. Venezuela was a test-run. Now it's here in America. If we fight it we'll get put in a gulag. So we have to just stay home and hope things get better.
Click to expand...


You are quite insane - Ya know that right? 

Yeah, we know. He can't do his stupid Greatest Hits Rallies so he's taking it out on all of us with his Daily Disinformation Dump. I say let Fox News and Sinclair cover that crap. Real news should not. We'll get our info from Dr Fauci and the experts thank you. 

Oh, and take a little responsibility for electing this incompetent butthole eh?


----------



## Rye Catcher

mudwhistle said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muddy ,,Raw truth??   You and trump wouldn't know raw truth if it hit you in the face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muddy & Company when truth comes-a-comes-a-knockin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again....you're living in denial.
> The only reason the media made this into a pandemic is because of who's in the WH.
> And we can all be assured that you'll go to your grave swearing media coverage had nothing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You failed to study the theory of holes; stop digging, you have already proved yourself to be a hack and a biddable fool.  Put down your shovel and crawl away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you....you fucking liberal fucking hack.
Click to expand...


Wow, the truth not only hurts, it created a deeper hole, one you will never get out of.


----------



## Bruce Daniels

mudwhistle said:


> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muddy & Company when truth comes-a-comes-a-knockin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again....you're living in denial.
> The only reason the media made this into a pandemic is because of who's in the WH.
> And we can all be assured that you'll go to your grave swearing media coverage had nothing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You failed to study the theory of holes; stop digging, you have already proved yourself to be a hack and a biddable fool.  Put down your shovel and crawl away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck you....you fucking liberal fucking hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the media made this into a pandemic, how did they get Trump to go along with it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By making him an offer he couldn't refuse.
> 
> 
> If he refuses to go along they'll claim he doesn't care
> If he goes along the media will accuse him of being a socialist
> If he does nothing they'll accuse him of letting the crisis get worse
> If he does too much they'll accuse him of going too far
> If he tells the truth about the virus they''ll call him a racist
> You see....Democrats have created the perfect hoax. No matter what he does...somebody will blame it all on Trump.
> Meanwhile Trump can't hold rallies.....which is why the media created panic in the public. They wanted to create a crisis that would shut down the campaign. Right before the virus became a problem everyone was telling the DNC to shut everything down. That's why I believe most of this crisis is a result of over-hyped media create panic. The only hardship is going to the grocery store trying to find food and TP. Venezuela was a test-run. Now it's here in America. If we fight it we'll get put in a gulag. So we have to just stay home and hope things get better.
Click to expand...

You're an idiot.


----------



## james bond

So the stock market and gold tanking is due to Joe Biden winning?


----------



## mudwhistle

Bruce Daniels said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Daniels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again....you're living in denial.
> The only reason the media made this into a pandemic is because of who's in the WH.
> And we can all be assured that you'll go to your grave swearing media coverage had nothing to do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You failed to study the theory of holes; stop digging, you have already proved yourself to be a hack and a biddable fool.  Put down your shovel and crawl away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck you....you fucking liberal fucking hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the media made this into a pandemic, how did they get Trump to go along with it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By making him an offer he couldn't refuse.
> 
> 
> If he refuses to go along they'll claim he doesn't care
> If he goes along the media will accuse him of being a socialist
> If he does nothing they'll accuse him of letting the crisis get worse
> If he does too much they'll accuse him of going too far
> If he tells the truth about the virus they''ll call him a racist
> You see....Democrats have created the perfect hoax. No matter what he does...somebody will blame it all on Trump.
> Meanwhile Trump can't hold rallies.....which is why the media created panic in the public. They wanted to create a crisis that would shut down the campaign. Right before the virus became a problem everyone was telling the DNC to shut everything down. That's why I believe most of this crisis is a result of over-hyped media create panic. The only hardship is going to the grocery store trying to find food and TP. Venezuela was a test-run. Now it's here in America. If we fight it we'll get put in a gulag. So we have to just stay home and hope things get better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an idiot.
Click to expand...

No....I'm a big-picture person. 
And I don't buy anything the media tells us.


----------

